# We got 'roids



## lauren10

Fibroids that is! 
Thought it might be nice to start a group for the few us of that are dealing with pesky fibroids during pregnancy. xx

*Name / Age / EDD / Origins / Roid stats*

*Lauren10*/Lauren / 34 / July 31 / NB Canada/Boston / 9cm subserosal on fundus/anterior 

*Eoz*/Zoë / 30 / Aug 9 (or early c-sect) / Oxford / 8cm anterior wall, 6cm ovarian cyst

*Lane_Meyer*/Monika / 31 / Jul 28 (or early c-sect July 17) / Los Angeles/UK / 8cm pedunculated posterior, 10cm cervical, 2 cm subserosal

*RHR*/Rachel / 26 / Jul 7 / York,UK / lower uterus, anterior to the cervix, 13.8 x 7.7 x 8.5cm

Happigail (Abbie) / 35 / Nov 23rd '10 / Somerset UK / posterior, just above opening of cervix, 46mm


----------



## Melsue129

Hi Lauren thanks for starting this thread... Ive been looking for others opinions and pains on having fibriods while being pregnant... I didnt even know I had one until I was in extreme pain and was hospitalized for iv fluids and pain meds... I was starting to have contractions at 20 weeks that was scary... Then they sent me home with pain meds and best rest for a few weeks.. Now Im back to work but I feel like sometimes if Im too active then I start getting pains... so i lay down and rest and they will go away....


----------



## lauren10

oh you poor thing. If rest is what makes it feel better...you gotta do it. Do you have a job that you're on your feet? I wonder if accupuncture would help you?

Oh and hey, I was a Masshole until only 2 years ago! :) I grew up in Canton.


----------



## Melsue129

Masshole - hahaha I just used that term with someone... funny u said it.. Congrats on your pregnancy...

I sit at a desk all day, so Im not on my feet but I think I push myself around alot with my feet because my desk chair is on wheels and I need to break myself of that bad habit.. and I get up and down from my chair all day, so I think it could irriate it too.. Just trying to take it easy and figure out what works and what doesnt...


----------



## lauren10

I guess no one else wants to join us? :shrug:

How has your pain been?


----------



## Melsue129

Pain has been alot better, dont feel anything at all.. Ive been making sure that I have been drinking lots of fluids everyday - which makes me pee like 50 times a day. LOL.. But all in all Im back to work full time and feel pretty good.. Now off to an ultrasound tomorrow to check on placenta previa... Another issue of mine, Im hoping this darn placeta moves up so I dont have ot have a csection.. eeekkkk


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi guys! Thanks for starting this group. Well I finally saw my obgyn and it appears one of my fibroids has grown and is now blocking my cervix, so I will need a c-section. They've all grown and I am now experiencing a lot of abdominal discomfort. Melsue 129- can I ask what your pain was like? I am going to follow your lead and try drinking a lot of fluids.

I am having one of those days where I am feeling sorry for myself about these fibroids. Also I'm worried they won't shrink after delivery. Ok, I'll stop moaning now.


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Oh and I found this about the pain:
https://blog.geekwithfibroids.com/2...s-with-uterine-fibroid-pain-during-pregnancy/


----------



## Melsue129

Hi Lane... My fibriod was at 20 weeks underneath my belly button and my pain started in my left side lower abdomen low low like right inside my hip bone and then it went across my lower abdomen to my right side and then I got some back pain... I then started having contractions.. scary.. They said that the pain and fibriod irratated the uterus and that caused lil contractions - so they put me in the hospital on Iv fluids and pain meds.. They said that the fibriod grows big because of the pregnancy hormones and it grows too fast so blood vessels dont have enough time to grow to it to feed it. So then the fibriod starts dieing and causing the pain.. The fluids helps you stay hydrated and that will get the body to grow those blood vessels to the fibriod quicker.. They said the pain is because the fibriod is degenerating and the sooner you grow the blood vessels to it the less pain you will be in... Im not in anymore pain thank god but I swear staying really hydrated does help alot.. They gave me percocet pain meds to use at home they said its safe for the baby 1-2 per 4 hours, and they said to not lift anything and rest.. Rest is key because I think when you move around too much it aggravates the fibriod even more.. But I feel pretty darn normal right now.. Im hoping it wont flare up again...

Sorry yours is covering your cervix... they do say that they grow bigger because of the pregnancy hormones and should shrink after delivery, I know hard to believe when you are in alot of pain but it will let up later... Sorry you are having so many issues..


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi Melsue,thank you for your reply. I am not experiencing contractions - thankfully! poor you, how scary- but the abdominal pain with lower back ache sounds familiar. I drank a lot of water yesterday and aim to do it again today, I think it really helps. It's helping with my constipation too which just exacerbates the cramping pain and full feeling.

I am feeling more positive today, thanks for the water tip!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,
Lane sorry to hear you need a c-section...but sounds a lot safer for you and the baby, and probably will be less painful too.

My cousin had some fibroids removed before she got pregnant, but new ones cropped up when she was pregnant. Her doctor told her to breastfeed the baby because it will help the tumors shrink. I'm definitely going to give it the college try and I hope it helps! I don't know if my fibroid seems bigger because my uterus is pushing it out more , or if it's just growing, but mine is on the front/top of my uterus so you can see it poking out like a baseball when I lay down. It's really weird. 

I'm glad the water is working for you guys!


----------



## Melsue129

Lane - no problem that is what we are here for to help eachother out.. :hugs: Did they measure your fibriod? How big was it?

Lauren - did they give you measurements on your fibriod...

I went for my scan today and the lady said my fibriod is 3.8cm that doesnt sound big but Im not sure what is big or small.. All I know is that it hurt like hell when it grew... Ouch.


----------



## lauren10

Oh yeah, that does sound small. It must just be in a bad spot to cause you all that pain?

My measurements:
At 7 weeks: 7.8cm x 7.5cm x 6.8cm
At 12 weeks: 8.6cm x 8.1cm x 7.6cm

The high risk specialist took the 12w measurements and said that since 2 different people took the measurements, they could have measured differently so it's hard to determine how much it grew. So I guess I'll find out at the next u/s where it's at.


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi you two- I have one growing out of the back of my uterus on a stalk (ewww) that is around 8cm at last measurement, and the one covering the cervix around 10cm, plus one very small one.


----------



## Melsue129

wow... mine must have been in the worst place, jeesh... Thanks for the info... Hope everyone is doing okay...


----------



## RHR

Hi, Can I join this group too? 

I've also got a fibroid which apparently is huge. At my 20 week scan they've told me i need to go back for a further scan so that they can see if it's grown again and in which direction it's growing. The hospital is hoping that it won't get in the way of bump's head when I go into labour and I'll be able to have a natural birth. However, if it's not I may have to have a C-sec which I've been told is risky.

I know by roid is on the left hand side and measures 13.8 x 7.7 x 8.5cm. 

I'm not worrying at the moment about it, once I've had my other scan we'll take it from there and see what is suggested.


----------



## lauren10

Hi...thanks for joining us! 
Have you had any pain with yours? I talked to a woman on this site that has one that's 10cm x 20cm, and she hasn't had complications yet (and is very near the end of her pregnancy)...so that's encouraging! I have a feeling mine will be as big or bigger than yours the next time they check. Since I can see it from the outside of my abdomen it seems to be getting bigger, but it's hard to tell what's what. 

I'm thinking it wouldn't be too terrible if I HAD to have a c-section, because then it would be scheduled and I'd know my husband would be home for it. But whatever is best for the baby! I wonder why you were told a c-section would be risky? Usually it's a lot easier on the baby so they don't have to go through the trauma of the birth canal, and get out a lot faster. Just more recovery time for us unfortunately.


----------



## RHR

So far I've not had any pain and was advised if i did to contact them immediately and get advise. 

I think the consultant who I saw after my scan may have been trying to make me aware of the risks involved with a c-sec. She did try to get another consultant to either speak to me or have a word with him/her but he busy talking to another couple. 

I guess I'll find out more at my next scan and see what the doctor's think then. I really hope it doesn't get much bigger as I would like a natural birth if possible. 

It's so encouraging to know that there are other women out there with blooming roids and have not had any problems giving birth. Hopefully we'll all be in that position. However, as long as my baby is healthy than that's all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## lauren10

Yes I'm sure we'll all turn out just fine...but it is good to talk to others. when is your next scan RHR?


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome RHR.. Another fibriod queen!!! LOL.. good luck at your next scan... Glad its not bothering you very lucky!! I hope it stays out of the way for the baby... :hugs:


----------



## RHR

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. :)

My next scan is on 26/05/10 at 13:45. I really hope I don't get any pain from my fibroid as I know it'll make me paranoid. lol. 

It's so nice to know that I'm not the only one in this situation and that I can talk to other people who understand. My mum doesn't really get how worrying it can be and it seems like she is quite blase about it. Maybe once I've had my next scan and know what's going to happen she may be different. 

My OH has agreed with me that we're not going to worry about anything until we have too.


----------



## lauren10

Yup that's a good plan. I try not to worry but I hate hate hate that the fibroid is in there...it really bothers me, but I suppose there could be much worse things going on!


----------



## deedowd

Hey everyone, Just got a call from my family doctor to let me know that my fibroids have grown to 4cms since my 6 week ultrasound. Being referred to the OB now instead of at 20 weeks as originally planned. Glad to know there are others out there in my same position. I almost had a heartattack when I got the call from the doctor. Otherwise, everything looks great. Measuring on time and also 152BPM heart rate. 

I am 14 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## Melsue129

deedowd - good luck! I hope there arent that many and I hope they stay on the smaller size for you - I got all of my pain around 20 weeks I think the hormones really kicked in then and that made it grow so fast... Keep us updated!!


----------



## RHR

Good luck Deedowd, hopefully they won't grow much more for you. I think I've been luck so far as I've not had any pain yet (fingers crossed I don't). definitely keep us updated on how things go.


----------



## Eoz

Hey Ladies can I join you.Here is my story. https://www.babyandbump.com/gestational-complications/291032-fibroids-cysts-pregnancy.html

I have sufered very badly and also contract.So glad (well not really but you know what i mean) to see other ladies in this position and we can all support each other xx


----------



## RHR

Hi Eoz, lovely to see you over here. :)


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi everyone! Well I've made it to 20 weeks and had my scan - I'm having a little girl and everything looks fine. My obgyn is very unconcerned about my fibroids and he said they're there, they're not impacting the baby, and we'll have to wait nearer to delivery time to see if I have to have a c-section or not. I wish I could be so cool about it.

I had a lot of pain a couple weeks ago and I think it was due to a growth spurt and it being very crowded in there with the 3 fibroids and baby. Now that things have settled down and my belly has grown I feel a lot better. But I did want to say that I started to have cramps and pinching type pains above my pubic bone which I put down to the fibroids and it turned out to be a UTI. I guess we have to make sure not to just put up with symptoms that may not be fibroids.


----------



## Eoz

Congrats on your pink bundle xxxx It is hard to relax but if they really have no concern then take a little comfort from that x

As for a uti I currently have one and an infection in the cervix.My pain is more a heavy lead feeling and im struggling to eat much xx


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi Eoz, thank you and you are right. I hope your infection gets better soon.


----------



## Eoz

well another slap in the face for me is I have Group B strep :cry:


----------



## lauren10

Lane congrats on having a girl! And welcome to the newer people :) I was in Florida last week so have been mia. Eoz sorry to hear about having strep...are you feeling terrible? 

I have my 3rd u/s next Monday...we'll find out the sex and get a check on the roid size! 

Hope everyone is feeling well today


----------



## Eoz

I am feeling crappy but the Antibiotics are kicking in now.I get my scan next thursday.tbh I'm dreading it x

Florida sounds fab you lucky thing.Good luck with your scan and lets hope you get good news xxx


----------



## BBaby23

Hi all, hi Eoz! I've made my way here too!
I was just wanted to say hello and hang around to chat to some of you ladies! Im in a different boat than you as i lost my first baby @ 16 weeks back in Oct.! Im 29 and have 3 fibroids: 2 very small and 1 that was about 3-4cm at the time of the lost, they grew out of nowhere as I had 3 previous scans and no one said anything until the 4th scan I was 13 weeks (and I had just told everyone.) the one question that I never asked the Dr. was if 3-4cm was big enough to cause the lost. Do you ladies know? I had a lot of cramps from intense to very mild on and off pretty much the whole time. I cant say, nor can the Dr really that the fibroid caused it, other then its the only factor that was present. All toxicology came back negative. I didnt tell the Dr that I was under a lot of stress and fighting w my dh almost everyday. We love each other dearly as we've been together since we were 15, but I think the pregnancy made us both nervous for the future and we were like complete strangers and could not agree or get along for nothing! THIS is what I think really caused the lost ( you dont know what you got til its gone!) Sorry for the long ramble, can you tell Ive got a lot bottled in?!
Im sooo happy to see you all thriving in your pregnancies and it gives me hope! Dh and I have had time to think, talk and heal a little, we want another baby NOW! 
Is this everyones 1st? 
If not what route did you take on your decision to try again? ie: surgery, or just leave it up to God? 
Im so happy I found this place! Best of luck to you all!
Talk to you soon!
TIA!


----------



## BBaby23

I forgot another important question... where are your fibroids located? Mine is in the wall and protruded inwards.


----------



## Eoz

My fibroid is inside the womb up the top pressing in on babys tummy xx (see scan)


----------



## lauren10

Hi BBaby,
I guess it's hard to say what caused your loss...maybe the placenta attached right where a fibroid was or something? I know lots of people have normal pregnancies with fibroids though, so maybe there were other factors there too. 

My fibroid is outside the uterus. I'm actually going to take a picture of my belly when I'm laying down to show you guys...it's crazy! 

My cousin had fibroids removed right before she got pregnant...and she grew more while she was pregnant, but didn't have any problems. I'd definitely explore your options!


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello :flower:

I had a private early scan last Friday at 7wks 4days. I got to see my LO and heard the heartbeat :cloud9: 

The sonographer had a look around and said that I have a lower uterine fibroid which we will need to monitor with more frequent scans. It is currently 3.69 x 4.31cm but she said my hormones can increase the size and due to its position it could obstruct a natural birth.

I've done the worst thing ever and googled it and now I'm terrified as said it can cause miscarriage and pre-term birth. This is my first pregnancy and I'm no spring chicken as I'll be 38 in a couple of weeks. 

Eoz replied to my previous post and told me about your group. I hope you don't mind me posting on here. xx

I have my first appointment with the Midwife on 24th when I assume she'll arrange my booking appointment and scan date. I don't think I'll know anymore about this Fibroid until then. :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Eoz

Hey hun and welcome xxxx


----------



## lauren10

Welcome Bean! 
Google can be your best friend, or worst enemy! Although those bad things happening are possible, they are definitely not the norm. It's so hard not to worry, but the majority of what I read (and from people I've talked to)...fibroids don't affect the baby. I figure if I have to have a c-section a little early, I can handle that if it's the worst thing that happens! Just make sure your care providers are keeping a close eye, and I'm sure everything will be fine, for all of us! :)


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi all, and welcome to beanhopes and bbaby. It's really nice to have so many join- thank you Lauren for getting us together.

Bbaby, I too have had losses (two) but both were early. I had one at 7 weeks in the summer and it was then that they identified a large (8cm) pedunculated fibroid (this means it's on a stalk) growing out of the back of my uterus, plus two small ones. 3 specialists said it was unlikely the fibroid caused the loss. I had a lot of cramping from conception until the m/c, but again people can experience this and carry to term. Anyway my second loss was at 4 weeks (period came on time) so I think that was probably a chemical pregnancy (no implantation.)

I considered surgery very carefully but 2 of the specialists said they strongly advised against, due to the possibility of damage to the uterus and even hysterectomy due to the removal of the fibroids. I am now 20 weeks pregnant and I am feeling good about my chances, as is my obgyn. The 8cm fibroid and one small one have stayed the same, while a small one near my cervix has grown to 10cm. This will probably mean a c-section - this sounds like what you have beanhopes? My obgyn is not worried about possible m/c / preterm birth (and that fibroid is big!!!) and I have to trust that all will be well, since there is nothing I can do either way. 

I guess what dh and I decided was that we will try once more and see what happens before looking at our options. good luck to you no matter what you decide :flower:


----------



## Eoz

Lane_Meyer said:


> Hi all, and welcome to beanhopes and bbaby. It's really nice to have so many join- thank you Lauren for getting us together.
> 
> Bbaby, I too have had losses (two) but both were early. I had one at 7 weeks in the summer and it was then that they identified a large (8cm) pedunculated fibroid (this means it's on a stalk) growing out of the back of my uterus, plus two small ones. 3 specialists said it was unlikely the fibroid caused the loss. I had a lot of cramping from conception until the m/c, but again people can experience this and carry to term. Anyway my second loss was at 4 weeks (period came on time) so I think that was probably a chemical pregnancy (no implantation.)
> 
> I considered surgery very carefully but 2 of the specialists said they strongly advised against, due to the possibility of damage to the uterus and even hysterectomy due to the removal of the fibroids. I am now 20 weeks pregnant and I am feeling good about my chances, as is my obgyn. The 8cm fibroid and one small one have stayed the same, while a small one near my cervix has grown to 10cm. This will probably mean a c-section - this sounds like what you have beanhopes? My obgyn is not worried about possible m/c / preterm birth (and that fibroid is big!!!) and I have to trust that all will be well, since there is nothing I can do either way.
> 
> I guess what dh and I decided was that we will try once more and see what happens before looking at our options. good luck to you no matter what you decide :flower:


Do you suffer in pain?

Mine is almost 8cm and I get some really bad pains.I kknow how to adapt myself so it doesnt hurt.Ie dont bend over to much,no heavy lifting etc.

I also have suffered losses 10 in all now x


----------



## RHR

Welcome to beanhopes and bbaby. Congrats on your pregnancies. :) 

As I've mentioned before I haven't experienced any pain yet, Fingers crossed I don't. 

From reading through my notes that were made at my 20 week scan they've noted the following " The fibroid is situated in the lower segment of the uterus, anterior to the cervix". 

This is my first baby so not sure what to expect. I am going to find out if I have to have a c-sec, would they be able to remove the fibroid at the same time if possible, or would it be best to leave alone especially as me and my partner would like to have a second baby if possible.


----------



## lauren10

I'm sorry you had so many losses Eoz, that's heartbreaking. :( 

I saw my OB again yesterday and asked about the fibroid (of course!) and he said it's not even a slight concern to him...but he'll have me go for another u/s at 32 weeks just to check on the baby and make sure the fibroid isn't winning the battle for bloodflow. We'll see how things are looking at my u/s on Monday. I haven't had pain yet either but lately I'm having a little bit of discomfort where the fib. is. Hopefully that doesn't get worse. I guess as long as it's getting a blood supply it's happy. Anyway, the doctors seem so confident about what they're saying, they must see them a lot!


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi Eoz,my heart goes out to you. I did experience pain at about 18 weeks, I couldn't sleep for about two nights, but it has since calmed down. I know what you mean about adapting- I try not to aggravate things and I take it easy. 

RHR as far as I am aware they will never remove fibroids during a c-section, because during pregnancy blood flow to the uterus is increased so the chance of severe bleeding due to removal is to high. It's also possible that your fibroid will shrink after pregnancy / breastfeeding on its own. 

Lauren I am really happy to hear that things are going well and your ob is not worried. I am looking forward to that pic of your crazy fibroid! I know mine is huge but it's hiding round the back.


----------



## Luckygirl

I have also got a fibroid on the outside of my uterus but it is right next to were the baby has implanted :( after reading about fibroids on the internet I discover that its position could take the blood supply from my baby or intrude on the babys space and cause a miscarriage. 
I am so worried, we have been TTC for 9 years and the specialist knew I had a fibroid but didnt go into detail of what it was! Im really angry that it wasnt explained properly because surely in the last 9 years I could have had an operation to take it out?
Also I am 9 weeks and was counting down to 12 weeks when I thought I would be 'safe' but then I read between 12 and 22 weeks the blood supply to the fibroid can be cut off causing it to die which causes contractions and then miscarriage as well.
I am so sad, as if I dont have enough risks from having diabetes and PCOS now I find out this is a big risk factor too!
I dont know what to do with myself, I dont think I could cope if I lost this baby after trying for so long. I have been trying to stay positive but I am finding it really hard right now.


----------



## lauren10

Hi there Lucky...it sounds like you read a few 'worst case' situations on the internet...and the more you talk to people the more you'll find out that SO many women have fibroids without complications, so please don't give up hope! 

My OB said yesterday that in all the cases he's experienced, the uterus wins the blood flow battle with the fibroid. 

What you read is the worst of what could happen, but it's certainly not the most probable...keep thinking positive, as hard as it is sometimes. :hugs:

Oh, and take a look at this article...this seems like a very reasonable and balanced assessment to me...notice how many women have fibroids, and that they say fibroids during pregnancy only increase your risk of miscarriage or preterm labor _slightly_. My fibroid is probably at least as big as a baseball now, and none of my doctors have put me in a higher risk category because of it. I hope this helps! The websites just report everything that could happen, even if they very rarely happen, so we have to take those things with a grain of salt. 

https://www.pregnancy-info.net/fibroids.html


----------



## BBaby23

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your thoughts and answers. 
Lucky, please do not make yourself crazy worrying! Enjoy your pregnancy put the energy of worry into loving your baby and your growing bump! If any thing PLEASE take all this as a learning experience! Take time for yourself, be happy, relax, hydrate, Do Not over exert yourself and at the drop of a dime call your Dr if you feel something is not right! I was supposed to have my 16 wk appt 3 days after my loss (I knew "lost" didn't seem right LOL) and I thought the discomfort I was having for 3 weeks could have waited until then (I will never make that mistake again!!!) I am praying for you and everyone else!


----------



## Beanhopes

Thank you so much for the warm welcome :hugs:

I am feeling really down today as last night and this morning I had pale brown discharge and I can feel some slight cramping deep inside. So scared :cry:

I have my first midwife appointment on Wednesday so unless anything happens I'll talk to her about everything then. I had this experience between 4-5weeks but the closer I get to 12wks the more anxious I get and just keep thinking that pesky Fibroid will be messing things up.

My other symptoms are in full force so I'm keeping everything crossed and have a plan to spend the entire weekend either in bed or on the sofa resting and relaxing. 

Sorry for whittering on, all your stories are so incredible and I need to stay strong and positive as I have nothing to complain about when I look at what you have all been through. xx


----------



## lauren10

Aw Bean, that's pretty scary...I'm sure it's just your fibroid acting up and the baby is fine in there. That article I linked said the fibroid can cause a little bleeding, but that doesn't mean anything is necessarily wrong with the baby. Did you have brown discharge at the time of your last scan, or is it new? did you ask your mw about it? Rest up and we'll be thinking of you!

I took a picture of the roid this morning, but it wasn't a good one because it was centered on my belly so just looked like the baby. I need to get a good one when it's shifted off to the left so you guys can be like...holy crap! haha. 

I wonder why it moves..(or appears to be moving) any ideas? I thought maybe it's actually the baby moving side to side, and causing it to shift over a bit. I don't think it's floating on a stalk or anything. hummmph. ?


----------



## lauren10

Hey, also, do you guys want me to put something on the first page with our names, fibroid condition...maybe age and location? It might be helpful in keeping everyone's situations straight since our group is growing! :thumbup:

So if you want to, answer these questions (and add any other info you'd like) and I'll put them in the first post:

*Screen name/name: * Lauren10 - Lauren
*Due date:* July 31st
*Age:* 34
*Where you from?* NB Canada (originally Boston)
*Location/size of fibroids:* baseball on front and outside uterus


----------



## Eoz

*Screen name/name:* Eoz aka Zoë
*Due date:* August 9th but may have section at 37 weeks
*Age:* 30
*Where you from?* Oxford England
*Location/size of fibroids:*8cm Fibroid on Anterior wall (A uncommon one apparently)And a 6cm Ovarian cyst

Lauren.Thats weird it moves.Bet that feels odd x

Bean hopes.We all are here to share and support.I to sometimes get brown discharge but of late thick creamy discharge.:hug:

Yesterday was a very bad.I was dosed up all day and had to lay flat.I couldn't sit up and i could feel baby trying to kick itself comfy and it kept kicking my roid.My bump feels like lead so the dr is sending off for me to get some tubi grip to try and hold it up a bit.I have a lot of weight in there lol

I had a 13 cm ovarian cyst removed last year and i instantly lost 7lb!!!


----------



## lauren10

wow!!! that's a huge cyst! I have cysts in both ovaries too...as of the last scan anyway. I didnt' really think about the extra weight but that totally makes sense. Sometimes my uterus feels really heavy too...especially after I pee, I feel like a bolwing ball is coming down onto my bladder. What does tubi grip do?!


----------



## Eoz

It is definitely heavy.My bladder never feels empty.The cyst didn't weigh all that but some was fluid.My tummy always looked lopsided to.The tubi grip is just to give me support like a bump band.There is a lot of weight in there and my bump does fell very heavy and my back is very sore.I am at my best lying on my right side.Walking is a nightmare lately and it hurts to sit up for to long and I struggle to eat a big meal as it all adds to the compactness!


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi everyone

Screen name/name: Lane_Meyer, Monika
Due date: July 28th, prob c-section on July 17
Age: 31
Where you from? Los Angeles (just moved back after 10 years in the UK)
Location/size of fibroids: 8cm pedunculated posterior, 10cm cervical, 2 cm subserosal

My thoughts are with you beanhopes - hope you have a restful weekend! 

And Luckygirl, I agree with Lauren that when it comes to fibroids, google is not our friend. It's actually pretty depressing, although not surprising, that something that affects so many women has such little attention paid to it and good reliable information is so scarce. I read that they want to study fibroids now- because they are amazed that these tumors grow so readily but are benign, and could provide an insight into treating cancer. So uh thanks, I guess!


----------



## RHR

Screen name/name: RHR - Rachel
Due date: 07 July
Age: 26
Where you from? York, UK
Location/size of fibroids: situated in the lower segment of the uterus, anterior to the cervix and measures 13.8 x 7.7 x 8.5cm.

Luckygirl, please don't worry to much. I know it's really hard not to. Google definitely isn't our friend. I've managed to resist googling and am waiting until I have my 3rd scan at 34 weeks and see what they find/say then. From there me and my partner will be asking questions. 

My partner did admit to me the other night that he is very worried about my fibroid, even though he knows he shouldn't be at this stage. I think as it's our first baby he's just worried about bump. He's also said that he want's to wait until I've had my other scan and and then go and buy the cot, travel system etc that we need. Personally I think that's leaving it a little late though, but I can see where he is coming from.


----------



## Dinks

They only found my fibroid at the 12 week scan. If I had it before it wasn't causing me any problems and it's presently the size of an orange 7x9x8cm. It has stayed the same size throughout my pregnancy.
So far it hasn't caused any problems, the odd twinge now and again, but that's about it.
My latest 36 week scan shows that I am good to go for a vaginal delivery despite the fibroid being so low down. There were concerns that it would block the cervical opening and I would have to have a C-section but it has moved out of the way.


----------



## lauren10

That's great news Dinks! You're almost there now :happydance:


----------



## RHR

That is great news Dinks. That's the news I'm hoping for when I have my scan. I really don't want a c-sec if it can be helped.


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Yay Dinks, good luck! You have given me hope that mine might move too.


----------



## Eoz

Aww Dinks hunny that is good news.Not long now xxx


----------



## lauren10

So just had my scan and the tech couldn't/didn't tell me much, but she did say the measurements were pretty much the same as the last u/s at 12 weeks. And it's still only on the outside of the uterus. So far so good! Hope to hear more from the doc the next visit. :) 

oh and she's a girl!


----------



## Eoz

Congrats on your pink bundle!! Does sound good news for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauren10

Thanks! My husband keeps saying..."ok...so how many times do you need to hear that the fibroid isn't a problem before you stop worrying about it." um....a LOT!


----------



## Eoz

Ha ha! I am a right worrier as I'm getting a lot of pain of late and OH keeps saying will you stop bloody worrying! Duh easier said than done!


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Congratulations Lauren!!!


----------



## RHR

Congrats Lauren on your little pink bundle ans that your roid isn't a problem either. I know I'll go into stress mode nearer the time for my last scan and they're able to tell me either way what's happening.


----------



## lauren10

Thank you! They're going to give me one more scan at 32 weeks just to check where the roid/baby is at. When is your last scan RHR?


----------



## RHR

My last scan is booked for when I'm 34 weeks. I'm so pleased for you Lauren. it's really great news that everything is fine for you both. :D


----------



## Melsue129

Congrats on your baby girl Lauren!!!!!!


----------



## Eoz

Well I am having a ickle boy!!!!!!!!

Bit of bad news the roid has grown and its now made baby breech and he wouldn't turn at all so have to go back in 2 weeks.My cyst has multiplied which is a concern so back in 6 weeks for a scan on that.I am over the moon as I have 3 girls one boy so it's balanced it nicely.Poor bugger is really trapped in there.will upload pics later x


----------



## Luckygirl

I had another scan, Im 10 weeks now. The doctor said the fibroid hasnt grown and she thinks the baby will be ok and that the fibroid wont win the fight over the blood supply!
Still very anxious about it all, makes me feel sqeamish just thinking about the fibroid, I wish it wasnt there!


----------



## lauren10

Eoz congrats on having a boy!!! Sorry about the roid growth :( But it sounds like they're keeping a very close eye on you. Lucky I feel the same but I'm trying to forget about it as much as possible!


----------



## lauren10

Ok girls, are you guys ready for this?...As promised, I present you with, the ROID. Gross, I know. :sick: Luckily when I'm standing everything rounds out so you can't see it.


----------



## Eoz

Wow Lauren!! That is exactly how my tummy looked with my cyst.Bless ya.That really is mad :hugs:

Well heres my new pics and boy is he squished.The last pic breaks my heart :cry:
 



Attached Files:







baby boy 1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 13









bb1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 12









bb1_1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 14









bb1_2.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## RHR

Congrats on your little boy Eoz. Poor thing he does look squished in there. But it's great news that the hospital is monitoring you so closely. 

Lauren, your roid does look uncomfortable. poor you. Fingers crossed it doesn't get any bigger and cause your lo any problems.


----------



## lauren10

Oh your poor little boy...that breaks my heart too :( Did they tell you if his measurements are all right on? I'm wondering if it looks worse than it really is for him. I mean, every baby gets squished towards the end anyway. As long as your uterus keeps expanding with it and he keeps growing as he should...he would be fine, right? 

xxxxx


----------



## Eoz

Well i hope! he is a week smaller than dates now.they couldn't get his legs and spine hence going back again.His head is ok as is his tummy.My uterus will expand but so will the roid so god knows what will happen in the next few weeks.It has already grown 1and a half cm in 2 weeks xx


----------



## lauren10

Our bodies are quite amazing, and I'm sure yours will find a way to keep bubs safe! Does his being a week small concern them? It doesn't sound like he's that far off at all. 

Still, I don't get why so many women have fibroids...there must be something more to it. I'll have to do some reasearch.

I have to go back today for more pictures as well...they couldn't get clear shots of her heart because of her position. It's always great taking anothing look!


----------



## Eoz

I don't think his size is a huge concern at the moment.Maybe if he doesn't catch up then i guess they will look in to it more.

Aww more pics and peeks are fab and it aslo helps to confirm the sex over and over!

I have Endometriosis for 14/15 yrs now and struggled with cysts and miscarriages but never fibroids.4 babys as well and never ever had one.Most odd.My neighbour is 47 yrs old and she has been unwell for weeks and has taken 4 weeks off work now.They discovered she has a fibroid and her womb is that of a 12 week preggy lady! I think they do need to do lot's more research x


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Aw Lauren that picture of your roid is pretty crazy. Your scan pics are lovely though, I'm really happy for you.

Eoz I agree the last pic is heartbreaking. I wish you and your little boy all the best. <hugs>

Hmmm the why of fibroids- the ny times wrote about one specialist who thinks it's something to do with the fact the the uterus grows and sheds a lining every month you don't conceive - and since we don't get pregnant as early and as often as in the olden days, this is happening much more often in a woman's reproductive life cycle. He likens it to turning a switch on and off so many times before it blows, i.e. the lining/uterine tissue keeps growing. Interesting?? And why earlier and more common in women of African origin?

Anyhoo I am off to bed even tho it is only 8:30pm!


----------



## Eoz

Hmm a very interesting theory x


----------



## lauren10

Oh that is interesting Lane! I'm suspecting I've had fibroids on some level all along because my cramps were always so painful...but no doctor ever mentioned it to me.


----------



## Eoz

Hey hunnies.

How are we doing?

Well I have another scan on tuesday so lets see what joy it brings.

For those who are a wee bit further on.What position is baby in and where do you get kicked most?

Me baby is in breech and has been for 3 weeks and my bladder gets the beatings x


----------



## lauren10

Hello all,

Oooh good luck on Tuesday Eoz!
My girl is breech too and she's laying across my belly kind of slanted with her head lower left and legs upper right...so i get kicked and punched on both ends. Are they supposed to move more? She seems to have been in the position for a while.

I had a 4D ultrasound friday...the pics weren't that great so I can go back at 28 weeks for a few freebies. I could see that she was squished a bit because of the fibroid and her little back was arched over the placenta. poor girl. the tech thought she looked just fine. I guess they don't mind being squished...?


----------



## BBaby23

Hi girls just checkin in to see how u all doing! Im hoping to join you soon as I think I maybe pregnant! Even though I have test lined up for later this month to check on the status of my fibroid b4 I was to conceive again. It will be a major surprise if I am :happydance: we've been very careful cuz we dont want any heartache if the fibroid is the case but Dr. never said DONT GET PREGNANT for now right :shrug: ! I will leave it up to GOD!!! Hope you all are doing great! :flower:


----------



## lauren10

Hi there, I hope you are pregnant too!! :) Keep us posted.


----------



## lauren10

Eoz how did your scan go? I went over my last u/s report with my doctor yesterday, and the lady didn't even measure the fibroid!! I hate that. I have another one at 32 weeks, so I'll be more pushy then :) 

Hope all is well with you ladies!


----------



## RHR

Hi BBaby23, fingers crossed you are pregnant. I really hope you are. 

I hope everyone is doing fine and not having any probs with their roids.


----------



## Eoz

Hey girls.

Well what a shit week.I have been in hospital yet again and having huge problems.The Fibroid has grown larger and moved around to the left.Baby is now using it as a pillow and it and his head is squashing my Cyst so in a lot of pain.I have a infection to and some god awful migranes.I am having physio to help me adjust as I'm needing support to walk.

After a few tests and scans it seems I am going through fibroid degeneration.And oh my god it hurts :cry:

How are we all x


----------



## lauren10

Oh no! That's not good news. Can you take anything for pain? Is the baby doing ok? 

I heard degeneration really hurts. :( In the long run does that mean that the roid will die off and go away?


----------



## Eoz

I'm on a cocktail of drugs now.It is dying within itself but has attached to another part of the womb so it may continue to grow.Scans every 4 weeks will give us an idea x
Baby is fine and dandy all be it on the small side x


----------



## lauren10

I'm glad the baby is ok...and hopefully that roidy sucker will die off! 
Feel better soon :(


----------



## Eoz

Today has been an awful day.I have cried my eyes out.Why does it have to be so bloody painful!

How are we girlies x


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Eoz I am so sorry for all the pain you are experiencing. I am glad that your little boy is doing well, and I hope so much that the degeneration happens quickly and you can try to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Looking around online (I know...) I've read that a lot of women experience degeneration in mid-preg and then can have relatively comfortable third tris. I hope so!!


----------



## lauren10

So sorry Eoz....ugh...that must be terrible. I'm in trouble if mine degenerates, it seems freaking huge now. I hope today is better for you :(


----------



## RHR

Hi Eoz, I',m sorry to hear your in pain due to your roid. Hopefully it'll degenerate quickly for you. Are the drugs helping at all with the pain?


----------



## lauren10

on a side note, my roid is reaching up over my belly button now, so when I push into my desk at work the fibroid hits it! what a pain in the ass :) Can't wait for it to be jammed into my ribs...ouch!


----------



## Eoz

OMG Lauren how painful!

I'm still really struggling.The pain is more sharp and now a hot burning pain.The tramadol works sometimes but not all the time.I can have morphine if it gets to bad but i do find a hot bath helps and a good lie down,

How are we all xxxx


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi everyone, nothing new here on the roid front. Lauren I didn't realize your hubby was in Afghanistan, all my best wishes to both of you. Will he be home in time for bubs?


----------



## Melsue129

Eoz - yes I had my fibriod flare at 20-24 weeks and it is soooo painful.. they had me on percocet pills for the pain at home and demoral in the hospital... The degeneration part is whats causing the pain - make sure you are drinking lots of water they say that helps grow the blood vessels to the fibriod so it stops degenerating and that will stop the pain... I was good after 3 1/2 weeks pretty much... and I enjoyed the rest of my 2nd tri and have been enjoying my 3rd tri so the light is at the end of the tunnel... just hang in there and drink water Im telling you it works... :Hugs:

I hope everyone else is hanging in there....


----------



## lauren10

Lane_Meyer said:


> Hi everyone, nothing new here on the roid front. Lauren I didn't realize your hubby was in Afghanistan, all my best wishes to both of you. Will he be home in time for bubs?

ha, he was supposed to leave thursday but he's still here because of the volcano! But he's leaving tomorrow am now...supposedly. He'll be home for 3 weeks for the baby...I hope I don't go early or he might miss it!


----------



## Dinks

I'm not sure if you've seen my birth announcement on the 3rd tri board from last week. Abigail was born by emergency forceps and episiotomy, 2 days overdue. 
They gave me an IV drip due to the fibroid straight after to ensure that my uterus shrank so I didn't bleed too much and all seems to be well. 
I do hope that everyone has a worry free pregnancy and look forward to hearing your birth announcements soon!


----------



## Eoz

Aww Dinks Congrats hun xxxx

So glad all went ok x


----------



## lauren10

That's great news Dinks...congratulations!! You're an inspiration for all of us :dance:


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Congratulations Dinks!! :happydance:

And Lauren I hope OH has a safe trip x


----------



## steph1377

Hi could I join you please? I'm so glad to have found you all as I have been driving myself mad since finding out a week on Friday I have a 7cm fibroid!! I was diagnosed with this after a week of incrediable pain felt like contractions with some pink spotting on and off which I was treated for a UTI - but on the Friday I suffered a red bleed and then the pain stopped! I had to wait for a week for the scan and during the scan they found the fibroid - now I'm wondering if the pain and bleed was from the fibroid and not a UTI after all? I find it strange that the pain stopped after the bleed which was claret red colour with some browny colour skin in it. Now Ive red up about degeneration and wonder if this is what I suffered with!

I look forward to chatting with you all xx


----------



## lauren10

Hi Steph, welcome! 

that's very odd about the bleeding and pain stopping. Where is your fibroid? How far along are you? Eoz can tell you all about roid degeneration, the poor girl. :(


----------



## RHR

Hi Steph,welcome to the group. Eoz, will be able to give you more info and roid degeneration. Hopefully it's something I won't have to deal with as it doesn't souind to comy of pleasant to deal with. :(

Dinks, congrats on your new arrival. Hopefully we'll be lucky and have straightforward labours. fingers crossed at least. :)


----------



## steph1377

lauren10 said:


> Hi Steph, welcome!
> 
> that's very odd about the bleeding and pain stopping. Where is your fibroid? How far along are you? Eoz can tell you all about roid degeneration, the poor girl. :(

Thank yu - I'm 17+3 today - the fibroid is in the top left side of the uterus I have been told its out of the way of baby but it wasn't picked up on my 12 weeks scan and was there at week 16 so perhaps its just grown really quickly - not got my next scan and first consultant appointment until 1st June so a long time to wait and worry about it!



RHR said:


> Hi Steph,welcome to the group. Eoz, will be able to give you more info and roid degeneration. Hopefully it's something I won't have to deal with as it doesn't souind to comy of pleasant to deal with. :(
> 
> Dinks, congrats on your new arrival. Hopefully we'll be lucky and have straightforward labours. fingers crossed at least. :)


Thank you - what I experienced was quite painful - even paracetemol didn't get rid of the pain but atleast its stopped now - touch wood!


----------



## lauren10

Mine is on the top left too, on the outside of the uterus. so annoying isn't it?! I so want to get it removed after this baby, but from what I've heard they say that might not be smart to do until you're done with kids. The doctors might sing a different story if you're in a lot of pain though...!?


----------



## lauren10

So, it's really bothering me that they didn't take any fibroid or cyst measurements at my 20 week ultrasound (haven't had one since 12 weeks). Aren't they supposed to be keeping an eye on it? I'm getting stressed over it but maybe I shouldn't? I'm getting more 4D pictures in a couple weeks but I don't know if she'd take measurements for me...and then my next hospital u/s is at 32 weeks. What do you girls think? Should I just calm down about it? Hopefully I'm just overreacting. :)


----------



## RHR

Hey hun, I think thats quite strange they didn't take any measurements at your last scan. Can you mention it to your mw when you next see her and see what she thinks. 
With regards to your 4d scan, I have no idea if they would do that, it's something you could ask them to do and see what they say. 

I've got my next scan in about 5 weeks time. I personally haven't been worrying about it or my roid, but then I haven't (touch wood) had any pain with it. However, I'm sure if I had i'd be very worried and stressing out about it. 

I'd definitely mention it you your mw next time you see her. Sorry I can't offer much advice other than what I've said. Hopefully some of the other girls will give you better advice.


----------



## Eoz

Lauren they need a plan of action for you.I go in every 4 weeks for scans and I have regular bloods taken now to check on activity.

I will come and talk more later but only just got home after another hospital trip.This time for my 17 month old daughter :nope:

We found a lump on her neck on Monday and since then we have been on a rollercoaster.1st they thought it was cancerous (thank god it wasn't) But after tests and biopsy it turned out to be a deep abscess pressing on her lymph nodes.Causing a nasty infection.She got ill by the hour as the pus was seeping in to her blood and travelling up her neck to her face.The doctors decided to operate straight away because if it burst or did go to the brain it would have been far more serious.So she had surgery and wow the difference in her after was amazing.Different child altogether even the doctors were amazed.So we came home last night and she is doing fine.We have to go in every day for drainage and clean dressings as it's an open wound.We have the small risk of recurrence but I'm hoping not as she is on anti biotics.I tell you what seeing your child in hopsital and having to hold them whilst they are put to sleep is heartbreaking.I was a wreck whilst she was in surgery.

Bump is ok.The fibroid has settled down for now.I'm hoping the degeneration did the trick :thumbup:

Welcome to the newbie.Hun I will chat later but seems as though yours has buggered off lol


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls! I see my doctor next week so I'll put my foot down! 

Eoz I'm so sorry about your poor little girl!! I'm glad everything is ok now...that's really scary.


----------



## steph1377

Thank you Eoz - thats my next question I have searched the web but can't find a straight forward answer - IF it was red degeneration I was experiencing does the fibroid then shrink? x


----------



## Eoz

steph1377 said:


> Thank you Eoz - thats my next question I have searched the web but can't find a straight forward answer - IF it was red degeneration I was experiencing does the fibroid then shrink? x

That I can't answer but was told by the drs that it does shrink as the blood supply is cut off.Some reattach though.I went through hell from 18 weeks to 23 weeks.2 hospital stays and 4 trips to assessment unit.The last flare up was agony.I now take Tramadol,co codamol and paracetamol daily.I'm waiting for a scan and then i can answer your question if it really does shrink.I do still get niggles but I have a cyst nestled in there as well x


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi everyone, welcome Steph. 

Eoz, I'm really happy your fibroid has settled down and your daughter is recovering from her surgery. Man when it rains it pours huh? :hugs: 

Lauren I am in the same boat. At my anomaly scan they did not measure the fibroids at all. He said they will measure and check the location of the fibroids nearer delivery, as a lot can change in the meantime. He said fibroids can shrink /grow/ shift position and as long as the baby is developing normally (which they do scan for) then they don't bother checking the fibroids every time. 

I have put it out of my mind- as long as I can feel her movements and I don't have pain or bleeding, I just accept that they are there. I understand why you are worried though.


----------



## lauren10

Lane_Meyer said:


> Lauren I am in the same boat. At my anomaly scan they did not measure the fibroids at all. He said they will measure and check the location of the fibroids nearer delivery, as a lot can change in the meantime. He said fibroids can shrink /grow/ shift position and as long as the baby is developing normally (which they do scan for) then they don't bother checking the fibroids every time.
> 
> I have put it out of my mind- as long as I can feel her movements and I don't have pain or bleeding, I just accept that they are there. I understand why you are worried though.

Thank you...it helps to hear that. :) I need to stop obsessing!


----------



## lauren10

pfft...so...I woke up this morning, and the fibroid is missing! it seems to have moved waaaay over to the right and down by my hip, and it's not in a good spot because it's causing me a lot of pain. The doc said the only way for that to happen is if it's on a stalk...and he thinks the baby moved it. ouch!!! And the baby's head is clear across the other side, sticking into stuff over there. oh let the fun begin! :)


----------



## Eoz

Oh Lauren my darling I hope it settles down really quick.

I think I'm getting a flare up as the headaches are starting and i'm struggling to walk x


----------



## lauren10

oh no Eoz, I'm sorry! I keep saying to myself....almost there and it will all be worth it!


----------



## lauren10

so girls, i mentioned in my last entry on p.12 that the roid has shift way way down and to the right. And last night I woke up in pain because the baby pushed it directly over my bladder. Have you guys heard of moving fibroids? I just don't understand how this could have happened over a period of 3 days. If it is on a stalk, could the stalk be that long? it would have to be like 15 cm or more because it's flipped 180 degrees! Or...I've also read that a fibroid on a stalk could detach. I just don't know what to think and the dr's don't seem to want to give me answers! I called my GP again today and I'm going to insist on an ultrasound to see what's going on in there. ugh...so frustrating! If anyone has seen anything in their research please let me know. xx
:)


----------



## Eoz

Hmm hun that is odd.Like you say a rather long stalk if that is the case! My roid has moved to the left but thats because my womb is shifting with baby.

Demand to get a scan as it could go anywhere and cause all sorts of trouble xxx


----------



## lauren10

Just got off the phone with my GP and he's basically flat out refusing a scan!!! He said it won't give us any clarity or ease my mind. Really guy??? Did you ever have a grapefruit sized tumor in your abdomen and have someone tell you "don't worry about it?" and on top of that had to worry about the well-being of your offspring? 
ughhhhh...I'm so frustrated!! I'm calling to see if I can get my 4D re-do pictures tomorrow...that might put my mind at ease.


----------



## Eoz

Grr what a prize knob.Can you not go to another doctor to get a second opinion? I have a consultant who rules over my doctor.Will the 4d pick up any problems?Then maybe the doc will listen? x


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! So, another little revelation. At all my prior scans I was told I have a posterior placenta. Then I went to my 4D ultrasound yesterday...and the placenta is now apparently anterior. This is only 6 weeks after my last hospital ultrasound that said it was posterior! There's no way it could have "grown" around to the front in only 6 weeks. All signs are pointing toward uterine torsion, which could be very serious if that's really what it is and I can't get the doctors to believe me! I'm going to try with my OB today to see if he'll listen. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Eoz

Oh Lauren I hope you get through to them.Will that explain the roid moving?

I'm ok just feel so heavy but touch wood no roid pain for 2 weeks now!


----------



## lauren10

Yup that would all make the pieces fit! But they all think I'd be in severe pain if that was what's happening...so they won't believe me! 

I'm glad your pain is gone!! Are you still taking medication or did it just settle down on its own?


----------



## Eoz

After my flare up it has settled but thats because my womb shifted as has baby.I'm just left with a very heavy bump and a weak bladder.I still take pain relief but i also cut out fatty food and chocolate.

You don't always have to have pain but it may suddenly hit you.I hope to god it does not hurt x


----------



## Eoz

How are we ladies x


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi girls! 

Lauren, any news on your moving fibroid? I tried to research it online but I couldn't find much. Your doctor really needs to take you more seriously, what a jerk. Please let us know what happens. 

I just had an appointment with my obgyn. He scanned the cervical fibroid to see if it had moved and it hadn't, it is still blocking my cervix so I will have to have a c-section. It is now the size of the baby's head and they are side by side. 

So now I have two v large fibroids- and I am worried I will not be able to conceive again with this one blocking the cervix. My OH says to concentrate on this one for now but I am still a bit sad about it. 

Anyhoo hope you are all well. Eoz about your heavy bump- I feel this too. Have you tried those maternity support belts? I've been considering one but they look really uncomfortable so not sure.


----------



## Eoz

Wow hun.That must be so uncomfy.Big hugs.I guess in a way a section is the best bet.Will they fix the roid at the same time?

I have tried a support belt but i hate being restricted and it squeezed me to much so gave up.Of late i have to "carry" my bump in my hands.It's an odd feeing.My roid is quietish.I feel it lurking though!I have a appt on thursday and hopefully another scan x


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!
Well, everyone has given up on the "why" for my floating roid. The only time it's painful is when I have contractions that seem to pull it down right onto my bladder. The position of the baby at the time must affect that. But otherwise, she's still fine in there so I'll calm down until my next u/s on June 7th. 

Lane I wouldn't worry now about what will happen to that roid for the next child, because it will probably shrink down tremendously after the baby is born, and who knows in what ways the uterus will shrink down to. Are you going to breastfeed? My cousin's doc told her that was a great way to further reduce fibroids. And if it really did get in the way of conceiving again, surely they'd remove it?


----------



## Eoz

Lauren read this and help me! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-sanctuary/325937-arrrgghhhhhh-3.html#post5319596


----------



## heathertaylor

Hi everyone, I am new to this website, I am expecting twins and found out that I have a fibroid during my last ultrasound. I am only about 7 weeks pregnant and I am so nervous from the things that I have read. I know that you ladies have done tons of reasearch on fibroids and ways to keep them from growing, has anyone found that diet impacts fibroid growth? From what I read I should stay away from all dairy and other animal products, how true is this? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Eoz

Hey firstly HI and Congrats xxxx

As for diet I can't say.I do notice that fatty/greasy foods can aggravates my Fibroid as does coffee.Drinking lot's of water is a really good piece of advice but a bugger when baby jumps all over bladder!

The girls here are fabulous and I'm sure between us we can help you xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi there! I've read some stuff about diet but honestly haven't tried any of it...I don't think regular doctors make any diet suggestions, but it sounds like a more alternative path. Can't hurt to try as long as it's all pregnancy friendly! How big is your roid Heather? Congrats on having twins!! I don't think you have anything to be nervous about...complications due to fibroids are pretty rare. (although of course we all worry anyway)


----------



## heathertaylor

I am not sure of the exact measurement, I didn't know enough about it at the time to ask! I have my ultrasound picture from last week when I was 6 1/2 weeks pregnant, I am not able to upload it because I haven't had 10 posts yet, I will post it later. The fibroid is a little bigger than one of the babies in the picture, and that is still small, because the babies are still tiny at this point in the pregnancy.


----------



## lauren10

heathertaylor said:


> I am not sure of the exact measurement, I didn't know enough about it at the time to ask! I have my ultrasound picture from last week when I was 6 1/2 weeks pregnant, I am not able to upload it because I haven't had 10 posts yet, I will post it later. The fibroid is a little bigger than one of the babies in the picture, and that is still small, because the babies are still tiny at this point in the pregnancy.

So it's inside the uterus? When I had my 7 week scan the fibroid was much bigger than my whole uterus (it is on the outside)! ew.


----------



## heathertaylor

Lauren, 

Yes it is inside the uterus, I had a scan at 4 weeks and they said that there was a lot of blood in my uterus, and we only saw one gestational sac. When I went back at 6 1/2 weeks we realized the blood had been covering the 2nd baby. At first the u/s tech said that it was just a little leftover blood that I still needed to pass, and then after about 20 minutes she changed her mind and said it must be a fibroid!? I have another scan a week from today, so I am just praying that it was blood, I am not sure if that is still a possiblity, but I have spotted a little since that scan and it could have been that leftover blood passing! I will know something next Monday (5/24)


----------



## Eoz

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have just had a scan and The Fibroid has buggered off!!!!! Turns out it was degeneration!!! I have a 6 cm cyst still though but it's tucked away and wont affect the birth.I am hoping the Group B strep has gone and if so I may consider a home birth.If it hasn't then I'll have to go in as soon as i get a contraction and have IV antibiotics.The baby will need them for 12 hours after and we should be set to go home after.

I will be getting another scan at 36 weeks (i hope) and then go from there but for now I am over the moon.

I wont be leaving you girls though.I want to share your journey xxxx :kiss:


----------



## lauren10

Oh ok...did you already get the report from the radiologist? Or just going on what the tech said (because they don't always know!) I'm sure everything will turn out fine either way...fibroids are usually pretty low on the risk list!


----------



## lauren10

No way Eoz!!! That's great news!!! All that pain was hopefully worth it because now it's one less thing to worry about :) Yes, please stay with us!

As for me, my belly is getting bigger every day, because the poor girl is all on the left side of my abdomen and has no where to go but OUT!!! I'm gonna be huge I think! But since it "moved" it hasn't given me too much grief. 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Eoz

Forgot to add that Plum is definitly a boy and weighs 3lb already!!

Aww lauren bet she is a bit squished.Plum is lying mainly on my right so hip pain is awful.Not long now though hey?


----------



## lauren10

Oh that's great! no one has told me how big my baby is :( I don't know if they do that here. Maybe at my next OB appt in June. 
not long at all!! :)


----------



## RHR

Hi Heather, welcome to the group. :)

Eoz, that's great news that your roid had dissapeared. woo hoo. 

I've got my next scan next wednesday (26th) so we'll see how my roid is doing. Me and my mw also think that my lo is also breech so it'll be a good to see how bump is lying. Typically, bump likes to lie on my left hand side where my roid is. Which is fun at times. I've mentioned it to my mw and she's not worried at the moment. 

I had a slight scare the other day. I'd had my mw appointment and when they checked the baby's position and my FH i was really prodded and poked about. I woke up on sat and felt quite tender. Anyways, by monday it hadn't eased off so I went to triage to get checked over. The mw's there were great and came to the concusion that it must be my muscles stretching. Since then the tenderness has gone away. I'm so glad I got checked over though. 

I'm also measuring 2cm ahead of where I should be, again my mw isn't worried at the moment as she said that because of my roid bump has had to move higher up to get some extra space. 

Anyways, it feels like ages until next week when I get to see my lo again and find out how the roid is doing. Fingers crossed it hasn't grown.


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,
RHR glad everything is getting checked properly for you! not much longer now! 

I'm happy that Eloise seems to have moved way up in my belly...it makes me feel like she's making her own room and isn't so scrunched by the roid anymore. 

Tomorrow I head to Boston for my baby shower! I'm so excited to see my family. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Eoz

Awww have a wonderful time xxxxxxxx

And I love the name Eloise hun xxxxx


----------



## RHR

Hi Lauren, I hope you had a great time in Boston and you had a great shower too. 

I love the name you've also chosen for your daughter. I'm glad she's also got more space to move around in now. :)


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls! 

so, I had some pain troubles over the weekend...I think the baby shifted, and she seemed to be up against my left kidney. I had terrible back pain and it was radiating to the front. Getting on all fours for 20 minutes seemed to help  Has anyone had anything like that? I assume it's somewhat related to her being so far over to my left. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Eoz

I'm always in pain with my hips and back hun so sympathise fully.I hope it doesn't happen again for you x

I'm struggling to walk but i am moving fri so been busy with that and trying to sort out paper work and endless trips in to town to do so which has exhausted me.

Well I have got back from my M/W appt and she wants me to have an iduction at 38 weeks.Even better a section as the Group B strep has reared it's ugly head again and I am having a few problems with my back n hips.Most of my labours are back to backs and it's possible the fibroid may be hiding so demanding another appt to see what is what and if they can look in to it.I am moving 20 miles from Hospital and my labours are within 4 hours and i need to be at the hospital immediately when labour starts due the strep.Well OH does not drive and i have to sort kids so it may be for the best.Just have to see.

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## lauren10

Oh wow...have you had c-sections in the past? 

Good luck with the move!! You must be excited to move into your new place!


----------



## Eoz

No never so scary hey? I'm not going to be offline as net will be put in morning of move wahooo.Thank sx


----------



## RHR

I've just got back from my hospital appointment and the good news is the roid hasn't grown, however, my lo is transverse and due to where my roid is, it's looking like I'm definitely going to be having a section. I need to go back to the hospital at 37 weeks for them to check bump's position and have been advised to take a hospital bag with me in case they decide to admit me. The doctor I saw said that "unless by some miracle the baby is able to turn round and get it's head under my roid, It looks like a section is on the cards". 

I'm gutted in a way as I really wanted to have a natural birth, but on the other hand also slightly relieved, as I thought that this was what was going to happen from when I found out about this roid. 

I now have 3 weeks(ish) to finish getting everything I need for me and bump. Thank goodness my maternity allowance should come though in the next few days, so I have some money to go shopping.

Eoz, good luck with the move, let us know how it goes and how you get on with arranging another appointment.


----------



## lauren10

Oh ok, well at least you have some advanced notice so you'll know what to expect! Imagine that your baby might only be 3 weeks away!!! so exciting :) 

I have a feeling things might go the same way for me. My roid is now pretty low and the baby seems to still be transverse. i know there's a lot of time still, so we'll see what happens. I guess I have to be ready for anything! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, and good luck moving Eoz!


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi everyone, welcome Heather!

Man a lot has gone down with you guys lately. Eoz and RHR, I'm sorry you might be heading towards c-sections too. I am however really happy for you Eoz that at least all that degeneration pain led to your roid shrinking maybe even disappearing!

No news over here although I have a big bump because of these two big roids, plus the usual pregnancy complaints :winkwink: I have been forcing myself into a positive frame of mind for the c-section and now I am pretty happy. They did some studies on identical twins and those who had c-sections had a significant decrease in incontinence both after birth and later in life, compared to their twin who gave birth naturally. So you know, some upside at least. 

I am so excited we will all have our babas soon!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, 
how's it going? 

So my saga continues, I had my u/s this morning and firstly and most importantly, baby is looking just perfect...on target with measurements and all that. However she did confirm my placenta was now anterior (from posterior at 20 weeks) and that the fibroid moved quite a bit. Hence, my theory about my whole uterus shifting. When the tech left to talk to the radiologist, she came back and said that he said it seemed my uterus had rotated. 

So, I called the doctor's office to let them know just in case they needed to know right away...I spoke to the nurse and she called in to listen to the report. She said, there is nothing on the dictated report to indicate that the uterus "twisted", sometimes they can take pictures at different angles so the placenta looks to have moved more than it did...bla bla bla. it said right on the report that the fibroid had "moved" and the placenta had "moved"....so can we put 2 and 2 together people?? How else would that happen overnight other than my whole uterus shifted??!!!! 

ugh this is soooo frustrating. So my appointment with my OB is next weds. I guess I have to wait until then to talk to him about it. They better know what they're doing!! 

Sorry for the rant. And of course I'm happy that the baby is good, I just want to make sure they KNOW what's going on from this point forward. idiots.


----------



## Eoz

oh hun what knobs!Your uterus can shift as mine did.Go to your next appointment well and truly armed as it's all important for the birth.So glad baba is doing well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauren10

Eoz, your uterus shifted? I don't know if I knew that. Did it move a lot? What did the docs say about that?


----------



## Eoz

Yes it kinda rolled around lol The fibroid was up the top just below my boobs and when i was admitted with the excruciating pain the roid was down near my left kidney area.They said that my uterus had moved but didn't say no more. Last scan it showed dents but no roid but i think it's lurking and possibly hiding as it may have shifted again x


----------



## lauren10

ohhh I see! I read up on uterine torsion and it said that large fibroids are a risk factor, and also the baby laying transversely...which mine was at at the time. Very interesting!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls...what's the latest? Kind of hitting a lull...waiting for things to happen? Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Eoz

hey hun.Been meaning to come back here to updtae but have been so busy with the move etc.

My shitty news is the Fibroid is back .It did go through degeneration but a piece broke off,nestled in somewhere else and has grown back.I have been in agony for weeks and even been bleeding.I have to have a scan next wednesday then go see the consultant to see what they are going to do.The group B strep is still at large so def need a plan of action.I am 18 miles from hospital now so need to get there in super quick time something i wont be able to do as OH does not drive and no family so it seems it'll be 999 and me going alone :nope: I am suffering with a very heavy belly and lots of nasty discharge.I think it is all part of my show as does the M/W and it seems he may be early.Whoop to good news hey ha ha.

How are you babes ?


----------



## lauren10

Oh man! you didn't catch a break there. :( The other good news is it will all be over soon! I hope they can figure things out for you to keep the pain at bay. 

My girl seems to be good! 5 more weeks until my husband is home...and hopefully the baby waits for him!!


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi girls, glad that you are ok Lauren, I kept checking back was worried something happened with your uterus. Glad all is well :))

nothing to report here, 3 weeks to go. Fibroids are not doing much. At least now when I can't sleep I can watch the world cup though (the games are on at 4:30am and 7am here.)


----------



## lauren10

3 weeks!!! wow....that's exciting! I'm hoping the next 4 weeks fly by for me, then hubby will be home and I can pop the baby out...woo!


----------



## RHR

Hi girls. I was admitted into hospital at 37 weeks after I went in for my scan as bump was still transverse and was classed as an "unstable lie".

I was all booked into have a c-section yesterday morning, however, when my consultant came to check bump's position she was convinced s/he was still transverse. After having a scan, bump has managed to do what 3 doctors said would be impossible and has started to engage. woohoo. 

I'm back at home now after being discharged and waiting for labour to start. I had two doctors in with me when I had my scan and all three of us were in shock about what's happened. I still can't get my head round it. I was totally expecting and prepared to be having a section yesterday and finally meeting my baby and now I'm at home (which is heaven) waiting for things to get started. 

Eoz, I'm so sorry about your news. That's really crappy. I hope you start to feel better soon and that the pain eases off. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok too.


----------



## Lane_Meyer

LOL Lauren, I like your positive attitude! :happydance:

RHR that is awesome news. Now lots of good vibes to you and Eoz for your births and we're all set!


----------



## Dinks

Just popped in to see if you'd had your baby yet Lauren. But I'm a bit premature! Hoping that your baby isn't and that Daddy to be gets home before baby makes an appearance!


----------



## RHR

another quick update, I lost my mucus plug yesterday morning and my waters broke at around 5pm yesterday evening. Hopefully not much longer to go now.


----------



## Eoz

Rachel OMG!!!!

I'm guessing baby is here by now.Please fill us in when you can.Loads of love xxxxxxx

Girls I want to cry!I had a scan baby is ok.Little bit of fluid loss but guess what?The Fibroid i back in original place on anterior wall and same size ( i'm guessing they missed it as she said it was gas)And there is another stretched out on the left which baby's back is hiding.My cyst has grown and of late the pain is immense.The b/h's are awful and I now have huge feet n hands.I am off to beg my consultant today for some decent plan x


HUgs to you all x


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! I missed a lot in the last few days...I had my dad here for a week then the in-laws this weekend...so haven't signed in. 

RHR that's so exciting!! send us another update when you can. 

Eoz I'm so sorry about your news...but, the baby is still ok and you're almost full term, just hang in there a little longer...you've come all this way, you can do it! I hope your consultant can give you some good direction. 

My in-laws tell me I have definitely dropped...but really nothing else is going on with me besides a whole lot of BH's and getting large.


----------



## RHR

Hi girls, sorry it's taken a while to get back to you. 

My little girl, Isabelle was born on 1st July at 9:12pm. I still can't believe she's here and mine. 

In my last post I said my waters had broken on the wednesday night. Well, thursday morning I woke up and my contractions started at 7am and were every 30 mins. By 4:45pm they were getting closer togethr and stronger. I phoned my triage unit to get some advice. I was told to have some painkillers and have a bath. Once my contractions were every 3-4 minutes apart and were like this for an hour to phone back. 

My OH ran me a bath and as soon as I got in my contractions were one after another. I phoned triage back and was told to go in. 

When I got to hospital I was examined and was told I was 3cms dilated and would be admitted. We were taken into a private room where there was a a spare bed for my OH to sleep on. We thought we were going to be in the room for the night. My OH went to the shop to get us some food as we hadn't had any tea. After what feels like 2 seconds after he left the room (it could have been longer) I really wanted to push. A midwife came in to check on me and I told her I wanted to push. 

She came and helped me on to the bed (I'd been sat on the toilet as I really wanted a wee) and checked me over and was shocked when she said I was 8cms. I'd gone to this in 30 mins. 

I was rushed round to labour ward. I heard the midwife say that my OH had gone to the shop and when he came back to let him know where I was. 

I remember being in the delivery room and being handed the moth piece for gas and air and being asked if I'd had any pethadine, I hadn't had any but was going to be given some and James standing at the door way looking shocked at what was happening and the speed at which everything was going at. After I don't know how long Isabelle was born. When she was handed to me I couldn't stop crying. 

James was absolutely brilliant, he kept stroking my hair, giving me drinks and telling me when to try and slow my breathing down. 

I know the doctors were worried that If I started bleeding due to my roid, they had some blood available for if I needed a transfusion. Which I managed to avoid needing. 

I feel extremely lucky that things turned out this way and managed to avoid so many complications that people in hospital expected to happen. Isabelle is our little miracle and I still can't believe she's mine and that I don't have to giver back to anyone. 

Because my waters had broken first we had to stay in hospital for 48 hours so they could make sure that Isabelle hadn't got an infection. 

I've probably left loads out, but it seems quite blurry what happened due to the speed at which everything happened. 

Good luck to you ladies with the rest of your pregnancys. I hope you get the labours you all want. 

Thank you for the support you've given me with my roid. Hopefully, your's won't cause you to much pain and bother.


----------



## Eoz

Aww Darling Congratulations.Sounds quite a easy and smooth labour.Well done you.Isabelle is a beautiful name.Will they check you for the roid now?So glad you didn't need the blood tranfusion.

Take care and i hope to see you in baby club with my own baba soon x


----------



## Eoz

How are the rest of us doing? :hug:


----------



## RHR

Thanks Eoz, it was really smooth. My midwife said she felt like a spare part and that I hadn't needed her to be there. 

I need to make a doctors appointment in 5 weeks time. I think the dr will then refer me back to hospital in either 3 or 6 months time to get my roid checked out, earlier if I have any problems with it. I think the plan is to see if it shrinks back down or see what it does.

I'm going to attempt to post a pic of Isabelle, hopefully it'll work. 
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn46/rachelrichman/Isabelle/100_1284.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn46/rachelrichman/Isabelle/100_1279.jpg


----------



## Eoz

Oh she is lovely darling.bet you are so proud xxxxx

As for you roid.It may shrink now you have baba as pregnancy makes them so much worse.I hope so xx

I will be having an op 3 months after birth to remove cyst and get sterilized,I guess they'll check out the roid then x


----------



## RHR

Good luck with your op hun, hopefully that'll end your pain and discomfort. 

We're so proud of her, especially when we think back to what we had to go through for her to be born. a 12 day stay in hospital as dr's were scared if my waters went the cord could go with my waters and cause cord prolapse. A booked c-sec, for it to be canceled at the last minute as she'd managed to engage and then the perfect ending a natural birth. phew. We didn't think we'd get here but we are and we're over the moon. :)


----------



## lauren10

wow Rachel...great news, congratulations!!! I'm sure you're enjoying your time with Isabelle :) She's beautiful. 

I don't know if I posted here that at the dr last week i was 1.5 dilated and about 25% effaced...and her head is engaged! He said the roid "was nowhere in sight"...which, it is in sight, but I guess very out of the way of the baby getting out. I had something that could have been a show, but also could have been some blood from the internal exam he did...not sure, but I"ve been quite mucousy. Problem is, I need to hold on 2 more weeks for Chris to get home!!!!! In the meantime, my sister in law is staying with me and she's been great. 

Glad to hear good news here...Eoz how are things going with you? What did your consultant say?


----------



## RHR

Hi Lauren, that's great news about your roid and that your little one is engaged, be prepared to want to wee every 10 mins for nothing to come out. 

I really hope you do manage to hold on another to weeks for Chris to come home. Stay in there a little longer little one until daddy gets home to meet you. 

I love spending time with Isabelle. I can't stop looking at her, cuddling and kissing her. I can't believe we made her.


----------



## lauren10

RHR said:


> Hi Lauren, that's great news about your roid and that your little one is engaged, be prepared to want to wee every 10 mins for nothing to come out.
> 
> I really hope you do manage to hold on another to weeks for Chris to come home. Stay in there a little longer little one until daddy gets home to meet you.
> 
> I love spending time with Isabelle. I can't stop looking at her, cuddling and kissing her. I can't believe we made her.

Thanks! yeah the peeing problem is back!! 

That's so wonderful...I can't wait to feel that. It's still hard to imagine right now. You'd think with this belly it would feel real enough already...but I don't think it will until I see her!


----------



## Eoz

lauren10 said:


> wow Rachel...great news, congratulations!!! I'm sure you're enjoying your time with Isabelle :) She's beautiful.
> 
> I don't know if I posted here that at the dr last week i was 1.5 dilated and about 25% effaced...and her head is engaged! He said the roid "was nowhere in sight"...which, it is in sight, but I guess very out of the way of the baby getting out. I had something that could have been a show, but also could have been some blood from the internal exam he did...not sure, but I"ve been quite mucousy. Problem is, I need to hold on 2 more weeks for Chris to get home!!!!! In the meantime, my sister in law is staying with me and she's been great.
> 
> Glad to hear good news here...Eoz how are things going with you? What did your consultant say?

Hey hun.Fab news hey! Not long now!So glad you have a pair of hands about.Hold on a bit longer baba :kiss: 

As for me pfft agony agony! Consultant says they want me to get to 37 weeks and got to go back for a review and maybe look at induction.Baby has been fully engaged for a week now and I have lost loads of goo.My lower back is in pieces and i do get tightnings.I see midwife tomorrow so i'm going to ask if they'll examine me but they do not like to here.



RHR said:


> Hi Lauren, that's great news about your roid and that your little one is engaged, be prepared to want to wee every 10 mins for nothing to come out.
> 
> I really hope you do manage to hold on another to weeks for Chris to come home. Stay in there a little longer little one until daddy gets home to meet you.
> 
> I love spending time with Isabelle. I can't stop looking at her, cuddling and kissing her. I can't believe we made her.

Aww that is so sweet.New babys are so peachy.How are you feeling in yourself :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Sorry to hear that Eoz...hang in there, it may only be 4 days more!!


----------



## happigail

I just read every single post on this thread and omggggg has it made me feel better to see babies coming out at the end of 3rd tri!!

I am Abbie, 35 and 21+5 as I write this post.

At 18 weeks I spent 8 days in excruciating pain, it started in my back after lifting a bag of rubbish (silly me) and put it down to that... 2 days later the pain moved around the front and was UTTER agony. I rang the local maternity unit sobbing, I was really thinking I was in labour, the pain was incredible. :( They said it sounded like a UTI and sent me straight away to see my doctor. He did a dip stick test on my urine and said he could not see an infection but it would need testing in a lab. He then sent me to the labour ward to check for baby's HB. So I turn up and they find the HB thank god. They say ohhh it'll be a UTI, rest and drink plenty til the results come back. The results came back 5 days later as inconclusive and I needed to do another test... At this point the pain is reducing, and is less over night whilst I;m resting, so I worked out for myself it wasn't a UTI. Researching my symptoms I came across fibroids and my pain sounded exactly like the pain of a fibroid degenerating. 

So skip forward to my 20+2 scan.... I had a full bladder, nothing unusual was noted, she sent me to have a wee to see if baby would shift (to do spine check I think) after this she says "ohhhh, you have a fibroid" all I could think was I frikkin well cant believe I could work this out for myself when my doctor and the maternity ward didn't pick it up. I didn't ask any questions as at the point i didn't know the complications it could cause... but now I am pretty stressed and just desperate for my viable date to come and go :(

So my notes say I have a posterior fibroid just above the os (opening of the cervix?) it is 46mm. Can anyone tell me does this mean it is on the outside of my placenta? how does this affect things? It being so close to the opening, will this mean c section? 

My placenta is at the back of my uterus so does this mean its safely far away from the fibroid?

My little girl was measuring on target give or take a day or 2 in different areas.

Thanks in advance seasoned fibroid queens from a noob one and her little girl xxx


----------



## happigail

Happigail (Abbie) / 35 / Nov 23rd '10 / Somerset UK / posterior, just above opening of cervix, 46mm.


----------



## RHR

Hi happigail, welcome to the "roids" thread :) I'm rubbish at knowing where everything is located and ended up asking my midwife loads of questions about it.

My fibroid sounds like it is/was located roughly where yours is. I was lucky as I didn't experience any pain with mine through out my pregnancy or now after I've had my little girl. 

The hospital will probably get you to go in for extra scans nearer your due date to make sure your fibroid hasn't grown. However, if you have lots of pain they may get you to go in more regularly. 

I was going to have a section as my baby was lying transverse and the dr's at hospital told me it would be impossible for my baby to engage due to the size of my roid and where it was located. On the day of my section I was given a final scan so they could see how the baby was lying to find out that the baby had engaged. Me and my OH were very shocked and so where the two doctors scanning me. I was able to have a natural birth and didn't have any complications. Thank goodness, although the hospital were prepared for complications. 

All I can suggest is you write down any questions you have and when you next see your midwife ask her them. I would expect you to be referred to a consultant at the hospital, if your midwife can't answer your questions the consultant will. 

When I go and see my dr for the 6-8 week check up I will be referred back to hospital to see a gynecologist about my roid. Hopefully it will have started to shrink back down in size. If it hasn't I'm not sure what the plan of action will be at this moment in time. 

Eoz, Other than feeling tired I feel absolutely fine. At night Isabelle is only going about 2 hours between feeds and about every 3ish hours during the day. She is one greedy baby! AS my OH is a builder I've been doing all the night feeds but kick him out of bed to feed her about 5/6am to do his turn before he goes to work and so |I can try and get a bit extra sleep. 

When she's asleep during the day I've found I can either sleep or I can't. It doesn't matter where I try and have nap I can or can't which is a nightmare. But she is worth the slight sleep deprivation. :)

How did your check up at the hospital go? Did they check you over like you wanted? Have you/are you being induced?


----------



## Eoz

*happigail * Your story is very similar to how mine started.They will do checks ups regular from 34 weeks especially as it is in cervix area.It isn't a huge one though so not sure how they will look at it.Keep us posted hun xxxxxxxxxxx

*RHR* She sounds fun and being greedy is good.Nice chuby baba.Yay to booting OH out of bed for much needed sleep.As she is your 1st it is easier to go back to bed with her.

Well I did go to hospital and I did see my doctor at last.She is concerned but wants to keep pushing me further on.Well here I am 37 weeks and full term! So I have surprised us all.I have to go back in on Thursday and see what's what but I'm guessing I have to ride it out.I am in agony now though.My back feels like its being ripped in 2 and where the roid is I'm getting pain.I am now Anaemic and I have developed PUPPPS ( a rash that looks like I have been burnt) I really have had enough now but the thought of my wee man in my arms is keeping me going.

How is everyone else?Bit quiet of late xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi Abbie,
From the sounds of it your fibroid isn't affecting the placenta since it hasn't already...and hopefully as your uterus grows, they'll keep spreading further apart..and apart from the cervix opening. It's probably too soon for them to tell if it will get in the way of a natural birth, but as you've read, things move around in there quite a bit!! 
It also seems fairly small at this stage in the game, so hopefully you'll get that pain under control and the rest will go smoothly! Keep us posted on your progress! 

I'm doing ok here. My husband is back ONE WEEK FROM TOMORROW!!! eek! and I have an OB appointment on the morning he gets home, so I'm hoping I get in for an induction late next week!!! woot. I feel like she turned this morning, when she's been head down for over a month, but it's hard to tell. I don't know what is what in there. But if she moved then I guess she has enough room to move back. 

Hope all you girls are well.


----------



## RHR

Lauren, I'm so excited for you. The count down to see hubby can properly begin and baby too. 

Eoz, poor you developing Puppps, that sounds horribly uncomfortable to live with along with everything else. 

Isabelle's had a lovely long sleep this afternoon which meant I had a nice nap too and feel better for it now, but felt terrible when I first woke up. I bet Isabelle is awake all night now. I'll have to try and wake her up in a bit.


----------



## happigail

Thanks so much for the replies guys! I am kinda glad that although you are all either having or have had your babies I get to read up on how its been for you. I've been so worried about it, but I guess I'm nearly 22 weeks and she is measuring on target... so things must be ok, and all you guys are right at the end!! Makes me feel so much better, I will for sure keep you all posted!


----------



## happigail

RHR said:


> Lauren, I'm so excited for you. The count down to see hubby can properly begin and baby too.
> 
> Eoz, poor you developing Puppps, that sounds horribly uncomfortable to live with along with everything else.
> 
> Isabelle's had a lovely long sleep this afternoon which meant I had a nice nap too and feel better for it now, but felt terrible when I first woke up. I bet Isabelle is awake all night now. I'll have to try and wake her up in a bit.

Isabelle is such a beautiful name.


----------



## lauren10

happigail said:


> Thanks so much for the replies guys! I am kinda glad that although you are all either having or have had your babies I get to read up on how its been for you. I've been so worried about it, but I guess I'm nearly 22 weeks and she is measuring on target... so things must be ok, and all you guys are right at the end!! Makes me feel so much better, I will for sure keep you all posted!

Yup, the roids (aside from the pain) are hardly ever a serious problem for the mom or the baby...just such a nuisance! Things will work out just fine. :) 

My doctor told me that when the baby and the roid compete with eachother, the baby will win every time! 

Oh...and girls, did someone mention something about having IV fluids during the labor because of the fibroid?


----------



## RHR

happigail said:


> RHR said:
> 
> 
> Isabelle is such a beautiful name.
> 
> Thank you. It took us a while to decide how her name was going to be spelt as they are so many variations, but to us, how we've spelt it is the prettiest.
> 
> Please keep us updated on how things go for you and what the dr's say as well.
> 
> Lauren, I was put on a drip after I gave birth. I can't remember what it was they gave me though. They did tell me and I can't remember. :dohh: I think I'd just been given Isabelle to hold so anything else went in one ear and out of the other.
> 
> It may be different for you though when your in labour and your circumstances.Click to expand...


----------



## lauren10

I just saw a post that Eoz is in labor!!! horay!!!


----------



## RHR

That's brilliant news. I'll go and have a looksy in 3rd tri.


----------



## lauren10

From the 3rd Tri post:
"Ashton Luke arrived in the world at 1.46am weighing 7lb 3oz. Perfect in every way!"

Congratulations Eoz!! Can't wait to hear how it all went...and hopefully your roid pain has subsided (or at least you're too preoccupied to notice it!!)


----------



## RHR

Congrats hun. looking forward to hearing your birth story and finding out how you both are.


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi everyone! I finally had my baby Beatrice last Saturday the 17th July- she was 6 lbs 15 oz. My OH and I are over the moon.

I did have to have the c-sec in the end as my fibroid was blocking the cervix. To be honest, the c-sec sucked- not because of the pain, as I was walking in 2 days and feel normal already, but because it really messed up the breastfeeding. I have been forced to supplement with formula and she is not that interested in the breast anymore. But, I just read through the posts on this thread and being reminded of all our worries about the fibroids and healthy babies makes the bfing not seem such a big deal. 

My babu: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/o00pq00o/sets/72157624558848904/

And CONGRATULATIONS Eoz and good luck Lauren!!


----------



## Eoz

Monika!!!!!!!!! 

wow what a beautiful little girl,Congrats! that sucks about bobby milk.you going to keep trying? loads of love to you both xxx


----------



## Eoz

Ladies i'll be back when i have ten mins to fill you in but all is ok.birth was fun and i did bleed a lot so had to have drips n blood.

love to all xxxx


----------



## RHR

Congrats Monika, that's brilliant news about your little girl arriving. :). I'm sorry you had to have a c-sec, but she's here and your both well and at home. woohoo. Are you going to keep trying to BF her? I tried BFing Isabelle. but she didn't like it and couldn't latch on properly and so switched to bottles and she's lots happier. Please don't feel like you've failed if it doesn't work out. You can say you at least tried. 

Zoe, poor you having to have bloods and get hooked up to a drip. :( 

Both your babies are gorgeous. I can't believe we're all mummies are still waiting for our little ones to arrive. Lauren, not long to go now hun. I hope your lo arrives soon for you.


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Thanks guys! And thank you Rachel, yeah there is so much guilt around the bfing. I actually paid one of these lactation consultants $140 just to tell me to bf on demand, then proceed to try to sell me a bunch of herbs. :growlmad: I am becoming ok with it. If the bubs is happy and healthy that's what counts. :)


----------



## RHR

What a rubbish doctor to do that to you. How very rude! 

For us Isabelle is much happier being bottle fed. I hated hearing her crying when we were in hospital and I was trying to express enough milk to feed her. I couldn't keep up with her as she was so hungry and I wasn't able to express enough milk. The mw told me she was getting enough though, but I knew different. When I asked for a bottle the mw told me she wouldn't drink much, but she gulped down half the bottle and looked happy to finally have a full tummy. She sure did show the mw that her mummy new best. hehe. 

I thought the mw would try and make me feel guilty about not bfing her, but I'd told my OH that I was going to try and if it worked out, fantastic and if we didn't like we would ff her. I think because I'd got that mentality I wasn't going to let anyone make me feel guilty. It's also nice as my OH can do his turn of the night feeds and have their special time. As I'm sure you know, sometimes we have to do what the baby wants, not what we want. 

I really hope you manage to continue bfing but again, please don't feel guilty if you have to do otherwise. I do miss that we weren't able to have that special bond that's created by bfing but I knew we couldn't continue like we were. We also found out she has a very mild case of tongue tie which is why she couldn't latch properly.


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!!! so glad to hear everyone is doing well! Congrats all around :) xx

I'm still waitingggggggggggg.....doctor gave me a sweep on Tuesday, and i was 3cm dilated and 50% effaced, but still nothing!!! I guess she'll come when she's ready. My husband came home Tuesday and it's so great having him here. :)


----------



## Eoz

:wave: come on baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RHR

Hi Lauren, i hope Eloise comes soon for you. 

Woohoo that your hubby's home. You must be over the moon that he's finally back and that you can breath a sigh of relief that he's not going to miss you lo being born. 

Come on baby everyone wants to meet you now. hehe


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, well...I had a second sweep yesterday and still no baby! I see the OB again tomorrow morning and he'll schedule my induction if nothing's brewing. 

We had to put my dog down today because of complications from his kidney disease, so I'm utterly devastated. Clearly I need my baby now to cheer me up! 

Hope you are all doing well with your babes!! xx


----------



## Eoz

Oh Lauren I am so sorry darling.huge hugs.i think she needs to come now and give Mummy a huge hug xxxxx

Let us know what the ob says xxx

I'm having a few niggles.started to bleed and very sore tummy.Doctor is going to arrange a scan.thinks the fibroid is at large!

my birth story for you all to read.hope everyone is well xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...571-ashton-luke-baby-number-5-long-sorry.html


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi girls- come on little Eloise, mom and dad are on the edge of their seats waiting for you!! I really missed out on all this waiting and wondering with the scheduled c-sec, it seems fun but I am sure it's tough as well :) 

Thank you Rachel, yeah it really helps to talk about it because there is a lot of judgment out there. My milk is pretty much gone, even with the hospital grade pump I've been using. My baby is happy and healthy and that's what counts. I think the worst part is wondering, is she gassy because of ff? Or is she unsettled because of ff? The funny thing is both me and my OH were ff (me in communist Hungary, I dread to think what was in the formula over there, probably uranium) and are both fine and couldn't care less. Apparently we were both model babies as well but you can't really trust your mum to tell the truth on that front can you? :haha:

Have you heard that model Gisele going on about how women should be forced by law to bf and how, in addition to a pain-free labour at home with meditation (!) she is now bfing and would never feed chemicals to a baby. Her smugness almost makes me laugh, it's not enough to be a Briazilian supermodel she has to be a supermom as well :wacko:

Good luck Lauren!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - I was referred over here...I had an open myo 3 weeks ago after 1 year of ttc and no pregnacies. They removed 3 submucosal/intramural fibroids largest being 3cm X 4cm. I am recovering well but I have seen that other women were told to have an HSG 3 months after the surgery. My dr told me she didnt want to see me till I was pg. I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on this.


It is nice to see women do get pg with fibroids. Unfortuntately I am not one of them. It seems I have no other issues and DH sperm is fine. Any advice would be great.


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!! My baby is here!

I had little Eloise Clara on August 5th...she was 6 Lbs 7 oz...and we haven't been home yet! sigh. I had a 9 hour labor total and it was active labor from the start...came on fast and furious!! An hour of that was pushing...which ended in a forceps delivery with an episiotomy because her cord was around her neck and her heart rate was dropping every time I pushed. Sadly when they checked her over, they saw she had an inperforate anus, which means her anus didn't fully form where it was supposed to, and she had an outlet too close to her vagina. The night of her birth she had to be flown to a children's hospital 4 hours away (a 45 minute flight), and my husband and I had to drive - ouch! She had surgery Monday and she's doing so well...it all went as planned, and she's pooping through the new hole. All is operational! we should be going home today or tomorrow. chris got a 10 day extension on his leave, so he'll be with us at least until august 25th, which is great. We have to come back here in 2-3 weeks time, so I'm hoping to get that extended further. 

ttc - I'm sorry I don't have advice because I didn't know about my roid until after I was pregnant, although I assume I've always had them since my periods were always so bad. It doesn't sound like your fibroids are that large, so hopefully something happens soon. Sorry I couldn't be of more help :(


----------



## kiwimama

Hi - I've just found this thread and am another lady that has fibroids. I'm happy to have found this thread, last time I was pregnant my fibroids grew quite large and I would have liked to have someone on here to talk about it with. I am pregnant again and midwife says it's likely they will grow again during this pregnancy. Last time my largest one grew right up to 20cm across, so quite big! I didn't have any complications because of them though, so hoping this time it will be the same. 

Congrats on the arrival of Eloise Lauren10. Glad to hear everything is going well with her now and that she will be home soon!


----------



## RHR

Hi Lauren, Congrats to you and Chris. I'm so pleased that Eliose arrived safely, despite not ending the way you had hoped. Poor little girl having to have such a big op at such a young age. :( It's fantastic news that everything went well for her and she's able to poop properly now. :) 

I bet that 4 hour drive for you and Chris was somewhat uncomfortable, but worth it though. I'm so pleased that Chris was able to extend his time off to be with you both. You must be so relieved to have him around for longer. 

TTC, I'm also unable to give you any advise. Like Lauren, I found out I had a fibroid when I was pregnant and had an early scan due to being in hospital due to hyperemesis. :(

kiwimama, congrats on your bfp. :) Fingers crossed you won't have any complications this time round and that they don't grow as big or fingers crossed they don't.


----------



## kiwimama

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies - I was referred over here...I had an open myo 3 weeks ago after 1 year of ttc and no pregnacies. They removed 3 submucosal/intramural fibroids largest being 3cm X 4cm. I am recovering well but I have seen that other women were told to have an HSG 3 months after the surgery. My dr told me she didnt want to see me till I was pg. I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on this.
> 
> 
> It is nice to see women do get pg with fibroids. Unfortuntately I am not one of them. It seems I have no other issues and DH sperm is fine. Any advice would be great.

I knew my fibroids were there before I got pregnant. I'm not sure why your doctor would say she doesn't want to see you again until your pregnant. I would probably go and get a second opinion if you are not happy with what she's said. Hopefully now that you have had the fibroids removed, there will be more uterine tissue for an embryo to implant on, that's the only thing I could think could be going on there, although I am no health professional! Fingers crossed that in 3 mths you will conceive a little pea! :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Kiwi, I hope so too! I think I will go ahead and ask for some follow up and see what she says. I guess I will wait until I get to my 3 month mark.


----------



## kiwimama

I had my first scan today and saw little bean in there with a nice little heartbeat and they were wriggling around plenty! :happydance: Fibroid is already growing - 7cms across and little bean is only 2cm!


----------



## Eoz

Awww good news for you! Wow to how big the roid is though x

Heya to you all.Lauren Congrats hunny xx

Will do a longer post when i have free arms x


----------



## animalcracker

Hello everyone.

I had a mc last week and found out during the scan I have fibroids. The largest measures 6.5cm and another measures 3.2cm. I have been told there may be more but those two were found. They are in the lower uterine cavity.

I was told that the fibroids had nothing to do with the miscarriage so that was good to hear. Anyone here have fibroids also in the lower uterine cavity and can make me feel better? I was told that it is more likely I'd have a C-section and not a natural birth because of them.

Hubby and I are also older (I am 38, he will be 41 next week). I would love to hear some insight as to what we can expect. I had no idea I had fibroids until my scan.

Thank you all!


----------



## Eoz

Hi hun and sorry to hear you had a loss.

My roid was in the womb itself and I never knew untill I collapsed in pain one day.All the other ladys here may have answers.Some roids do shrink or move around so it may not get in the way of a natural birth.

Hugs xxxx

:wave: Ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## animalcracker

Eoz said:


> Hi hun and sorry to hear you had a loss.
> 
> My roid was in the womb itself and I never knew untill I collapsed in pain one day.All the other ladys here may have answers.Some roids do shrink or move around so it may not get in the way of a natural birth.
> 
> Hugs xxxx
> 
> :wave: Ladies xxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you so much for your reply. I have been so worried since I found out about the fibroids and I just spent a good half hour reading through this entire thread. 

What I took away is that very rarely, fibroids cause any complications during pregnancy - is that true?

Your baby is so beautiful by the way!! xoxox


----------



## Eoz

Aww thank you xx 

Not complications as such just god awful pain.

I did have a complication though and that was simply the roid pressing on baby as the womb isnt huge lol Plus I contracted a lot also x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi animal - so sorry for your loss. My fibroids were in the cavity and high up and drs think it was inhibiting implantation as I have never been PG. I wish I could help but I wanted to jump on and let you know how sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## animalcracker

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi animal - so sorry for your loss. My fibroids were in the cavity and high up and drs think it was inhibiting implantation as I have never been PG. I wish I could help but I wanted to jump on and let you know how sorry for what you are going through.

Thank you so much for responding! I see you have had fibroid surgery? Do you mind me asking how large your fibroids were?

I am so terrified of getting pregnant and miscarrying again :cry: I have heard that fibroids in the uterine cavity can distort the uterus and cause miscarriages. I've been assured my miscarriage had nothing to do with my fibroids but I am still scared for future pregnancies :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

They originally thought I had one fibroid but when they got in, through a bikini line incision (like a csection), they found one on the outside which was pendulated and about 1 cm, then 2 on the inside very close to the endometrium one being 3X4 cm and the other 1X2cm. In the fibroid world they were not that big but they were distorting my uterus and bulging into the cavity. I saw 3 drs and they all told me to remove it if I wasnt pg in 1 year cuz all else seemed to be ok with me. 

I see you are in New York......there are some great Fibroid specialists there. I would see one. The best way to find a specialist is to go on a fibroid forum and ask for recommendations. They will tell you whether you should get it removed or not. They wont be able to tell what your chances of miscarrying again b/c of the fibroid but they can help guide you down the right path. One note of advice is that if any of yoru drs recommend Lupron, dont take it. 

Let me know if you need any further help, I am more than happy!


----------



## animalcracker

ttcbaby117 said:


> They originally thought I had one fibroid but when they got in, through a bikini line incision (like a csection), they found one on the outside which was pendulated and about 1 cm, then 2 on the inside very close to the endometrium one being 3X4 cm and the other 1X2cm. In the fibroid world they were not that big but they were distorting my uterus and bulging into the cavity. I saw 3 drs and they all told me to remove it if I wasnt pg in 1 year cuz all else seemed to be ok with me.
> 
> I see you are in New York......there are some great Fibroid specialists there. I would see one. The best way to find a specialist is to go on a fibroid forum and ask for recommendations. They will tell you whether you should get it removed or not. They wont be able to tell what your chances of miscarrying again b/c of the fibroid but they can help guide you down the right path. One note of advice is that if any of yoru drs recommend Lupron, dont take it.
> 
> Let me know if you need any further help, I am more than happy!

Thank you so much for your advice! I am actually making an appointment to see a high risk pregnancy expert based in NJ. This guy is called Dr. Manny Alvarez and is the Dr. for Fox News. From what I hear he has much experience with high risk pregnancy and fibroids.

After that I might find another to get just one more opinion. I am 38 years old so time is not on my side :cry:


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! I go to the ob today and I'm going to ask him what we're going to do (if anything) about the fibroid. I think he will only want to remove it if it's on a stalk, otherwise I guess it didn't interfere at all with the pregnancy...aside from annoying me. We will see! He mentioned that if it's in the wall he might not want to touch it until I'm done having kids, as it could reduce the integrity of the uterine wall. I may be better off keeping the fibroid than getting rid of it. 

Animal, I'm sorry about your loss...the sucky thing is that you'll never really know how much the fibroid interfered, but we do know that successful pregnancies can happen with fibroids, so hang in there!


----------



## ttcbaby117

animalcracker - g/l with the dr....maybe you can also ask him who else is has experience with fibroids, he might be able to help refer you for your second opinion. Let us know what he says.

Lauren - g/l also, I hope they will just leave it alone if you are able to get pregnant and you arent having any other s/e from the roid then I would say leave it alone also. Keep us updated.


----------



## lauren10

yup that's what he told me...to leave it alone. so I'll be back for roid chat for my next baby too!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lauren - thats what I figured! great news you dont have to go through surgery!


----------



## RHR

I have an appointment on 6th Dec (couldn't get in to see anyone earlier) about my roidy too. So we'll see what they do or don't say then. I'm going to hopefully refuse any ops unless absolutely necessary until we're done having our family. Fingers crossed we'll be able to have one more in the future. 

animalcracker, I'm so sorry for you loss. I really hope and have my fingers crossed for you that the dr will be able to help you. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Eoz

hey Ladies xx

Animal Cracker my hart aches for you.Hugs xxx

Well guess who has to have surgery?:cry: I have been in pain since bubs came along so off for a scan and then they will schedule the op.It's more so to remove the cyst but they hope to fix the fibroid and possibly sterilise me at the same time x


----------



## lauren10

Eoz, good luck with everything...do you know when the surgery is? Hopefully that will get rid of the pain once and for all! 

Are you sure you're not going to want a 6th?! :)


----------



## Eoz

Ummm

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eoz

Love you prof pic what a cutie.No not sure when hopefully this year x


----------



## lauren10

Eoz said:


> Ummm
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

haha...i hear you loud and clear! :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, Just checking in and bumping up the thread...how is everyone?


----------



## Lane_Meyer

Hi everyone!!! It's so nice seeing all your babies in your pics, esp. after all our worrying. I have to add mine when I get a chance.

So I'm going to the doc next week and he's going to tell me whether my cervical fibroid shrunk or not. I can't tell my fibroids are pushing my stomach out or not as I am currently sporting a healthy layer of fat :))) 

I wanted to ask whether you guys think yours have gone down at all? Lauren can you still feel yours at all?


----------



## Eoz

Hey ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

well my fibroid is now 2 possibly 3! i have been in agony so had a scan and my uterus is showing lots of fibroid activity.My cyst is lood filled so im waiting for a referel to gynae.the dr said they may operate on me.

how are we all xxx

good luck Lane x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - 

lane - well since my fibroid removal in july I have noticed a marked difference in my lower abdomen. It is much flatter! I always just thought my pooch was genetic and so I embraced it and said ok no matter what i do I will have a pooch....but it is gone now....so crazy, I guess it was one of those nasty fibroids!

Eoz - g/l at the drs...let us know what happens.


----------



## Eoz

omg ttcbaby thats is amazing! I have a right tummy i struggle to shift hmm can i say its my roid lol

How did the op go?Was it easy enough?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha yeah...lets blame it all on the roids....hahahahahaha.

Operation was easier than I thought.....I had the open one which means they cut me like a c-section. I was in the hospital for 3 days and it took me about 6 weeks before I could work out again. in between all of that I got tired easily but really had no pain to speak of. The worse part believe it or not is the gas the surgery causes. just a note of advice, be sure you have a dr you have confidence in....someone who has done this surgery before.....also ask them if they think you will need a blood transfusion (which you probably wont) but you should maybe bank your own prior to the surgery just in case. Most women dont need a transfusion BUT it is a slight possibility. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## RHR

Hi ladies, how are you all? 

Quick update, on friday (12 Nov) I had my dr's appointment and so far it sounds like everything is ok with my roid. woohoo The dr checked my tummy and as I said I didn't have any pain or discomfort she thinks we'll leave my roid alone. However, she was going to get me booked into have an ultrasound to see how big or small my roid is at the moment and take it from there. I'm just waiting for the appointment to come through now. 

The dr I saw said she is happy to leave it alone unless I have any pain or discomfort which is great news. 

However, she is strongly suggesting I have the Mirena Coil fitted which will last for 5 years. I know already I don't want this as we want to try and have baby #2 close together. 

So once I have this ultrasound I'll know more and will be able to tell you more then. eeeek.


----------



## Eoz

Hey babes xx Look at your girly she is super gorgeous xxx

ttc thanks hun for all that.i feel less worried now.

Well ladies i have been very very poorly with my tummy.Agony doesnt cut it.I have chronic hip,back and leg pain.I have started spotting and my tummy is huge.I am going to see a specialist 30th Nov.I will sit there and scream untill they agree to sort this out as I can not carry on like this x

this is a pic of my tummy as it is now and a thread i typed up last week x

https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-sanctuary/461819-just-want-out.html
 



Attached Files:







102_3071.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lauren10

Eoz you poor thing!! Any update? 

TTC I'm glad your surgery went well!

Lane, I can't feel mine any more...but I haven't really been fishing around too much. My doctor could still feel it and he said it shrunk down a lot. I still think it's the cause of my bloating though. Once I lose the last 10 pounds I'll be able to know for sure if I'm still bloated.


----------



## Eoz

not yet hun will update tuesday x


----------



## Eoz

hey ladies xx I have just come home from hospital i had a huge operation and sadly had to have a hysterectomy due to complications and 4 fibroids in the womb x

how are we all xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Eoz - I am so sorry to hear about the hysterectomy....but happy to see you are on the mend....


----------



## RHR

Hi ladies, how are you all?

I had my final dr's appointment today after having a scan last time I went and the dr said he's happy with everything and to leave my roidy alone, unless I have any pain or discomfort that doesn't go away or any bleeding in between periods.

I'm over the moon. I can't believe how lucky I've been through my pregnancy and up to now with this flipping thing inside me and not having any problems, unlike some of you lovely ladies here :(. 


All I can hope now is that it doesn't decide to cause me any problems and "doesn't" (haha) flare up again when I get pregnant again. 

Zoe, I'm so sorry you had to have a hysterectomy. I really hope your getting better now from your op!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - just checking in.

well it has been 6 months since my fibroid removal....I am in my 4th cycle of ttc....I will know in a few days if I got pg.....I had my 6 month follow up a few weeks ago and he said my uterus was measuring nice a small and doesnt see any reason why I am not getting pg. Well if I am not pg in a the next few months he will put me on clomid and if that doesnt work then off to a fs....i really hope it works as we dont have the funds for a fs. He did se a very small 7 mm fibroid which he thinks was there and they left in b/c itw as to small.....oh I hope that doesnt grow.

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## RHR

Hi ttcbaby117, that's also great news that your dr is happy with things since your op. Fingers crossed you get your BFP!

Let us know how you get either way. We're always here for you hun.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks RHR...Well af got me yesterday so onto my 5th cycle since my surgery....My dr says if I am not pg in the next 2 months then he will prescribe clomid...which I dont want to do as i have heard it will cause fibroids to grow...but ya gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## RHR

Awww, hun poor you. I'm so sorry. 

Well, I've got some news for you all..... I'm pregnant again. Very shocked as this is a surprise baby, but we're over the moon. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats rhr.....that is awesome!


----------



## Eoz

Congrats RHR!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

RHR said:


> Awww, hun poor you. I'm so sorry.
> 
> Well, I've got some news for you all..... I'm pregnant again. Very shocked as this is a surprise baby, but we're over the moon.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

YAY!!! Awesome news!! :)

All is well here.


----------



## RHR

Thanks girlies. I'm so excited now that the shock has worn off. 

Lauren, that's great that your all doing well in Canada.


----------



## lauren10

How are all the roidy girls doing? 

RHR are you feeling good? I think we're going to start trying again at the end of the summer...eek! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## RHR

Hi Lauren, I'm doing really well thanks. I had my 20 week scan on 27th May and it looks like we're having another little girl. So far I've had a great pregnancy, barely any morning sickness which was so strange as when I was pregnant with Isabelle I was so poorly with it. 

Congrats on starting to ttc at the end of summer. It's scary, but so exciting ( as you already know). 

I'm starting to stock up on things for bump and thinking about getting all of my newborn and 0-3 month clothes down to get ready to get washed and put away and organised. eeeek. 

How are you doing anyway? and how's everyone else doing?


----------



## lauren10

that's great rachel!! congrats! Good about the morning sickness too...I hope I luck out with that too. and I'm really hoping the roid has gone away for next time. we will see. Everything else is good here...starting to enjoy the nice weather!


----------



## Santorini2010

Hi

Are there any recent ladies with Fibroids?


----------



## Santorini2010

Hi everyone

I hope you dont mind me coming on to this thread. It seems that lots of you have babies and are all over the world.
I am in the UK, and miscarried at nearly 15 weeks in Decemeber. It was horrific.
I fell pregnant within a few months and i was told I had a fibroid at my 12 week scan, it was just mentioned as a one liner, and I didn't think anymore about it.
I had some minor pain and was admitted to hospital at christmas, and they said it was my fibriod acting up. I stayed in for a ouple of days just taking pain killers. Noone really said anything about what could happen, the care was really bad actually. It was over Christmas and New year so I think they were on skeleton staff...
I was sent home and miscarried that evening.

I am now being told that I have 2 large fibrioids and have been reccomended to have a myomectomy. While they say its my decision, I saw the surgeon yesterday and in his view I would benefit from it...

I came away thinking i would have the surgery then try to get pregnant after, but reading through all the posts on this site, its seems thhat many ladies have normal pregnancies with bigger fibriods than I have.
On the other hand, I cant go through the trauma that I went through at Christmas, I think id end up in the mad house!
But, Im impatient, and think, what if I was just unlucky last time. Is it worth trying again and seeing what happens??

Help!


----------



## lauren10

I'm so sorry for what you went through Santorini, that must have been horrible. :( There are a few other ladies on this thread that also suffered losses, maybe you could pm them if you have questions for them because I don't know how often they come back here. They are all VERY lovely women and will be helpful! 

What did they tell you about your fibroids? Where are they...how big...etc. It's hard (if not impossible) to know if your fibroids caused your loss...maybe this time the fibroid was in the way of the placenta...but that might not happen next time you conceive. Maybe it was something totally unrelated? I was advised against having the fibroid removed, even though it was outside the uterus because it can lessen the integrity of the uterine wall. But, for others surgery is really successful (my cousin had fibroids removed right before she got pregnant). I can understand how hesitant you are because you don't want to have that experience again. It's a really tough choice. Personally I might try again and see what happens before I commit to surgery, but I also haven't suffered a loss...so it's hard to say what I would do in your situation. 

RHR...what's your fibroid status now that your pregnant again?


----------



## RHR

Hi ladies, sorry, just got internet back. Santorini, I'm so sorry for your loss and as I'm no expert with the little buggers can only agree with what Lauren has said. I would personally do what ever you and your OH feel comfortable about doing. Whether that be ttc again or deciding to have surgery. Like Lauren, I think I would probably decide to ttc again and see what happens. Last time may have been a very sad coincidence. Only you know how strong you are. However, that being said, I've not been in your position so can't really give you an appropriate answer as to what emotions will be floating around. (if this makes any sense, however, I ay be rambling now.  )

Lauren, so far my roidy hasn't been playing up or (touch wood) given me any pain or discomfort yet. So fingers crossed it stays this way. When I had my 20 week scan They don't think it's grown so we'll have to see what happens further down the line as I get nearer to my due date. After I had Isabelle I did go and have it checked out and was told every thing looked fine and they where happy to leave my roidy well alone for he time being unless anything changed. The consultant I saw, did say If I ever needed to have abdominal surgery to ask if someone from the relevant department could pop down and whip the bugger out for me. haha.


----------



## lauren10

That's great news! I'm wondering if mine will also keep calm for the next one...I'm hoping! I'm glad things are going well...keep us posted!


----------



## RHR

Fingers crossed for you Lauren. At my 20 week scan we managed to find out the sex of bump and it looks like we're having another little girl. I'm so happy. I get to use all my girly clothes again.


----------



## lauren10

yay, congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi everyone, Im new to this thread.
I just got my bfp last week. TTC #1 for 14months.
I am 4wks 4 days preg. 
Since O i had cramping on my right side and still continue to have it :( Last night I went to the ER because after a BM I had throbbing cramping feeling all over.
They did a ultrasound and could not find the sac yet since its too early, but they did find 5 or 6 fibriods ranging from 2cm-4cm. And also 2 small cysts on left ovary(they said its probably the corpus lutuem)
Can having these fibriods and cysts be the culpirt to causing me constant twinges/aches/pains on my right side? The ER doctors werent very informative when it came to asking questions.
They took my blood also to make sure I am doubling my HCG levels. So i go back tomorrow to do another test.
Any advice? Im trying to not worry about it but its easier said than done.
I have another ultrasound on my 6th week to hopefully see the sac and maybe heartbeat :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi ArmyWife (I'm one too!)...congratulations on your bfp!

Yes, fibroids can definitely cause pain...mine didn't for the most part, but I know it caused pain for some of the others here. I also had cysts in both ovaries, and they didn't seem to cause any problem. The hormones could be causing your fibroids to grow and maybe that's what's giving you pain. I don't know if there is much you can do at this point except to make sure the doctors stay on top of everything. I hope all goes well with your tests tomorrow!


----------



## RHR

Hi Armywife, congrats on your bfp! As Lauren has said, yes the fibroids could be the reason why your having pain along with the cysts. I was extremely luck whilst pregnant with my dd that I didn't have any pain or discomfort and so far, with this pregnancy, I haven't either. 

However, I have been advised in both pregnancies that if I do experience any pain or discomfort to contact with my mw or the hospital for advise or help. 

I would expect your dr's to made aware of this and for them to keep a close eye on, even more so when your further on. If your dr's don't know, tell them and every new person you see that you have them, that way you now everyone is aware that you have them. 

I hope everything went well with your bloods. Let us know how you got on.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi everyone, Im new to this thread.
> I just got my bfp last week. TTC #1 for 14months.
> I am 4wks 4 days preg.
> Since O i had cramping on my right side and still continue to have it :( Last night I went to the ER because after a BM I had throbbing cramping feeling all over.
> They did a ultrasound and could not find the sac yet since its too early, but they did find 5 or 6 fibriods ranging from 2cm-4cm. And also 2 small cysts on left ovary(they said its probably the corpus lutuem)
> Can having these fibriods and cysts be the culpirt to causing me constant twinges/aches/pains on my right side? The ER doctors werent very informative when it came to asking questions.
> They took my blood also to make sure I am doubling my HCG levels. So i go back tomorrow to do another test.
> Any advice? Im trying to not worry about it but its easier said than done.
> I have another ultrasound on my 6th week to hopefully see the sac and maybe heartbeat :)

HI everyone! I wanted to update . I went in for my 6wk scan last night! I got to see the HB and hear it! It was amazing. She was a little concerned because I had lots of fibriods. I believe 5 or 6. She said this may affect me from having a vaginal birth. 
Im a lil worried about the fibriods. She just said the doctor will want to montior me more closely.
Can I have a healthy baby/pregnancy even with all the fibriods?


----------



## lauren10

Yes you can! in fact, I think it's more likely that things will be fine than not. It's good they're keeping an eye on things. Congratulations!


----------



## RHR

Hi girls. Armywife, that's great that you got to see and hear the HB. It's an amazing sight and sound. 

Yes you ca have a vaginal birth. I managed to have one, but was originally booked to have a planned c-sec due to where my roidy is located. (right in front of the birth canal) and the dr's where worried about it causing loads of problems. The day of my c-sec came and I had a scan v. early in the morning to check the position of my dd (she'd also be classed as an unstable lie through out my pregnancy and was lying transverse) and she'd managed to engage which I'd been told would be a miracle for her to be able to do that. The look on two dr's faces when they saw that was priceless. 

I was monitored more closely as well and had a scan at 34 weeks and another one at 37 weeks where I was admitted to hospital due to how my dd was lying. I'd been warned about this at my 34 week scan so took my hospital bag with me as I was told I wouldn't be allowed out until my dd was born. 

In hospital I was checked over several times a day, the mw's listened to my dd's hb at least twice a day, put on the trace machines where you have to click a button when you feel the baby move, have your urine checked. 

I personally can'[t fault the care I was given by the staff at my hospital and the staff where all lovely too. 

When you get closer to the end of your pregnancy, research everything you can about vaginal births but also about having a c-sec for just in case you do have to have one. I'll be doing the same again this time round.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! 
not pregnant but had an u/s last Thursday and doc saw a fibroid or fibroids not really sure but he wants me to go for another u/s at a different facility so they can do a more in depth check of it. my u/s is tomorrow and ask how big they are. doc also saw a cyst on my right ovary but he said that having a fibroid or cyst shouldn't hinder me from getting pregnant.... I pray this is true and from what Ive read on this thread, it's true.

congrats on your pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Def. true you can get pregnant with fibriods and cysts, Im an example! :)
I have about 5 to 6 fibriods and a cyst on my left ovary.


----------



## lauren10

I got a BFP today girls! still early (very early), but I'll keep you posted on the roids.


----------



## Eoz

omg omg well done you !!!!

I've been very ill and in and out of hospital.No more roids but I have Endometriosis very bad.Its in my eyes,lungs and intestines now.I'm on HRT and Zoladex injections.Ever since my hysterectomy for the fibroids my life has gone down hill:cry:

I'm sick of being in pain and struggling like this.Thank god my OH is amazing and does it all.

How are we are all xxxx


----------



## lauren10

Eoz said:


> omg omg well done you !!!!
> 
> I've been very ill and in and out of hospital.No more roids but I have Endometriosis very bad.Its in my eyes,lungs and intestines now.I'm on HRT and Zoladex injections.Ever since my hysterectomy for the fibroids my life has gone down hill:cry:
> 
> I'm sick of being in pain and struggling like this.Thank god my OH is amazing and does it all.
> 
> How are we are all xxxx

What? oh you poor thing! I didn't know it could get that bad :( And...without a uterus how could that happen? I'm so sorry...I hope things get better soon


----------



## Eoz

See I begged for my uterus to be removed thinking yay life is mine again but no its the oestrogen in the ovaries that cause Endo! So I lost my womb for nothing really as the fibroid could have been removed another way.The surgery has caused the bad recurrence and as its an auto immune disorder it has attacked me all over.I have fibromyalgia now and I have a back condition which is also an autoimmune disorder so all in all i'm doomed!


----------



## lauren10

This is terrible :( could they take out your ovaries too? or would that make things worse?


----------



## Eoz

you think it'd be that simple but apparently it will make me go in to menopause which will then cause my As ( back prob) to flare up.plus Endo is all over now so will grow more as the hrt feeds it!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

well I'll pray that the treatment works and you get some relief :(


----------



## Eoz

thanks hun im hoping as well.I'm going to try herbal things and a new diet.Congrats again xxxxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Congrats Lauren10!


----------



## LiSa2010

congrats on your :bfp:

Eoz, :hugs: Im so sorry for what you're having to go through :hugs: sending you lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Eoz

Thank you hunny xxxx


----------



## RHR

Eoz, I'm so sorry hun. I really hope this treatment helps you. Could you put a complaint in to your dr about having your uterus removed when they could have removed your roidy? or is that wishful thinking? Please keep us updated on how things are going for you. 

Lauren, huge congrats to you. I hope your not too shattered. I'm feeling exhausted at the moment.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Update: I had my 1st official appt where they asked me a bunch of questions and what not. Also I had another ultrasound for the fibroids. And I feel so much better. I guess mine are all on the "wall" :shrug: ....she said its a good thing and even drew me a picture to show me where all mine are located. She said they should not impact my pregnancy. I just may appear bigger than normal and I should be able to have a vaginal birth.


----------



## lauren10

That's great news Army! The roids can either be on the outside of the uterus (like mine), on the inside, or within the wall...which is sounds like yours are. She's probably saying that's good because it won't interfere with the placenta...yay! 

I definitely looked big for my dates in the beginning! 

Congrats on the news!


----------



## LiSa2010

tha'ts great news Armywife!!! huge congrats to you :hugs:


----------



## RHR

That's great news Armywife. Throughout my pregnancy with my dd I measured 2 weeks ahead and at my last mw appt last week My mw said I was measuring larger again, by 2 weeks. I can't say I'm not surprised and was expecting this and said so.


----------



## Gia7777

Any gals around who are experiencing fibroids in their first or second tri?


----------



## lauren10

Hi Gia,
I wish I could say "me!!!", but I just had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago at almost 3 months :( 
NOT fibroid related...don't worry

Even so, the girls here can answer lots of questions. Hope everything is going well!

PS. girls...I had a miscarriage :( cry. And my husband was/is in Poland when it happened. Oh and I hemorrhaged severely. He comes home this week, thank God. 

I hope you all are doing well. xxxx


----------



## lorraine137

Unfortunately I suffered a miscarriage during the 2nd Trimester which ended up being Fibroids related. When I went for my 12 week scan baby was doing fine but the sonographer detected that I had a fibroid that was 7cm which was highly degenerative. I was extremely worried and I didn't find her helpful. All she said was that it would cause me pain,told me not to worry about it and gave me some notes to take to my GP.

A few weeks after the scan I ended up with a dull achy pain which I found out were contractions. I got to the hospital and I was scanned and baby was doing good. I was told that they detected fibroids and was to come in a few days later for another scan. 24 hrs later my waters broke and I miscarried

I had a baby boy and I was absolutely devastated. 

Now I am left in limbo. The hospital keep reassuring me that women have successful pregnancies with fibroids. But to be honest how can I feel reassured when it was Fibroids in the 1st place that caused me to miscarry.

I want the Fibroids taken out before I think of conceiving again, but the hospital are saying that I should think about not going through the procedure and will just scan me regularly.

I'm so fed up and don't know what to do. Has anyone gone through surgery to get rid of fibroids or has a fibroid caused anyone to miscarry?


----------



## lauren10

Lorraine, I'm so sorry to hear this...so are they 100% sure it was the fibroid? I did hear that a degenerating fibroid can cause contractions. 

My cousin had her fibroids removed because she was having difficulty getting pregnant. After the removal she had a normal pregnancy/birth. 

The one thing my OB told me, which I do agree with, is that if the fibroids are embedded in the uterine wall, taking them out can cause more harm because they may disrupt the integrity of the uterus. For large fibroids that are on a stalk...there is a new treatment where they basically inject something into it to make it die...and that doesn't effect the uterus. or if it's on a stalk, they can tie it off pretty safely. I guess it just depends on what your fibroid looks like. 

I think that more often than not, women have normal pregnancies with fibroids. I totally understand your situation though...I would also be hesitant to go through all that again, it's devastating. Especially since you were so far along. I will never know if my fibroid had anything to do with my miscarriage...I'm just going to try again and hope it goes better next time. 

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gia7777

Lauren10- I am so so very sorry for your loss. 

Lorraine137- Thank you for sharing your heartbreaking story. That must have been devastating for you and I hope you are doing well. 


I went yesterday for my NT scan at 12w5d and afterwards while meeting with my OB he noticed I was measuring about a month ahead (not by u/s, those dates are accurate, but by fundal height) He took a look at my scan and noticed my fibroids have almost doubled in size in the last month, causing me to look larger than 12w5d. Has anyone heard of fibroids making you look larger than you should be? Of course I immediately think Im farther along when he told me that...Also, I am older (40) and never thought I would be able to conceive because of endometriosis years ago...And now with the fibroids I am really quite nervous. 

My OB wants to see me again in 4 weeks to monitor them and at this point I feel so helpless and nervous. Thanks for sharing your stories.


----------



## lauren10

Hi Gia, 

oh yes!! In the very beginning I was measuring 10 weeks when I was only 5 weeks...then, my uterus size eventually overtook the fibroid size. They do grow when you're pregnant, from the hormones. 

Pretty much the whole pregnancy, my fundal height measured further along than I was. The fibroid was on the fundus..until...it moved!!! and overnight at around 30+ weeks, my fundal height dropped a few weeks!! But really it was just the roid causing confusion. It was completely harmless even though I hated it. Ignore the measurements and just go by what's on the ultrasound. 

do you know where the fibroids lie? inside, outside, in the wall, on a stalk...etc?


----------



## lorraine137

Thanks Lauren

Its been a hard and difficult few months, but just taking each day as it comes. My mother had fibroids and had them removed after having her 3 children. The hospital are quite reluctant to remove mine as they said I had no problems in getting pregnant in the 1st instance, and also that I haven't had any children as yet. They think fibroids should be left alone and at the moment I have been in and out of hospital as they are monitoring the size to see if its getting bigger.

They have also detected a 2nd fibroid. The 1st one is on the womb itself.

They have 100% confirmed this as I had various tests. There was no abnormalities with the baby. Blood tests/Urine tests were fine. Unfortunately the Fibroid was degenerating which caused the contractions and my waters to burst.Just wished they had kept me in overnight rather than sending me home as it all happened so suddenly over 24 hrs.
My baby would have been 3 weeks old now :cry:

My mother is adamant I get the fibroids removed as she has a feeling it could happen again if I get pregnant. Will speak with the hospital again as can't afford to get further along any future pregnancy with the same thing happening again


----------



## lauren10

Oh Lorraine I'm so sorry! Hearing that your baby was fine...that makes it that much more devastating :( 

Where do you live? I think that will be a very personal choice, but I have to say that I'd probably be with you in wanting to have them removed since you are very sure it was the cause. If I knew for sure it was my fibroid...it would be coming out!!! It sounds like the fibroid degenerated because the uterus was winning the battle for blood supply. 

You should get a referral to a specialist...someone who has lots of experience with the latest methods and who has removed LOTS of them. At least then you might trust that opinion more. An opinion from just a regular OB wouldn't do for me. Keep fighting!


----------



## Gia7777

lauren10 said:


> Hi Gia,
> 
> oh yes!! In the very beginning I was measuring 10 weeks when I was only 5 weeks...then, my uterus size eventually overtook the fibroid size. They do grow when you're pregnant, from the hormones.
> 
> Pretty much the whole pregnancy, my fundal height measured further along than I was. The fibroid was on the fundus..until...it moved!!! and overnight at around 30+ weeks, my fundal height dropped a few weeks!! But really it was just the roid causing confusion. It was completely harmless even though I hated it. Ignore the measurements and just go by what's on the ultrasound.
> 
> do you know where the fibroids lie? inside, outside, in the wall, on a stalk...etc?


Thanks so much Lauren. I do not know where they are exactly, I was a little upset at my appt and at the time didn't ask all of the questions I should have. I have a message in to my doctor and that is one of the questions I am going to ask. :hugs: BTW: Im originally from Boston as well!


----------



## lauren10

Oh cool! I grew up in Canton and moved here 3 years ago for my husband :)

I think that happens...you are taken off-guard and not sure what questions to ask until later. The important thing is that they'll be monitoring you closely. There are other ladies on this board that had fibroids inside the uterus, and still everything was fine even though the baby was a little cramped in there! I think it usually bothers us more than it bothers the little ones.


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks Lauren! I grew up in Medway and ended up in Phoenix about 10 years ago for my husbands job!

Eloise is just beautiful!


----------



## lauren10

Thank you! I have friends that are still in medway! 

Keep us posted on the roids, and try not to worry...I know that's hard though.


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks! Small world : ). I will definitely keep an eye on this thread and provide any updates.


----------



## RHR

Hi girlies, how are we all? 

Firstly, Lauren and Lorraine, I'm so sorry for your losses. Humongous big hugs to you both. I can't imagine what you're going through or have gone through! :( I wanna cry now. 

Just wanted to give you an update, but feel like i'm going to rub it in your faces now, but I've got another scan tomorrow as bump is currently breech (bloody typical) but I thought that would happen due to my roidy, so we'll see what the dr's want to do. eeek. 
I've still been lucky so far with it, as it hasn't given me any pain or discomfort and I think I'm still measuring 2 weeks ahead of where I am on the fundal height, again I was expecting that to happen. 

Thankfully, not long to go now and I'm turning into a right grumpy cow as I've had enough now.


----------



## nextyrmommy

I am getting over a severe bout of fibroid pain, probably degeneration, at 13-14 weeks. The pain lasted about 10 days. I know I have three large fibroids and the baby is fine but I am terrified of going through that again. Has anyone heard of someone going through degenerating fibroids more than once?


----------



## RHR

Hi nextyrmommy, poor you with those roidy's. unfortunately, I can't answer your question. I suppose it can happen more than once it just depends on where they are and how your body deals with them. Sorry, I'm not much help at all. 

That's great news that your lo is fine and doing well. 

Could you contact your dr and ask them, they should be able to help you more and answer your questions, and if not, demand for them to contact someone or point you in the direction of someone who can help. Hopefully one of the other lovely ladies on here may be able to help you more.

Update, for me. well. I spent 3 hrs in hospital on thursday, Isabelle wasn't happy at all as she was bored and tired. Bump is breech and they've booked me in for an appointment for next Thursday (29th) to see if they can try and turn bump. However, if bump gets into distress, I'll be whisked down to theater for an emergency c-sec. Or if it doesn't work, we'll going over my options, but they basically want me to have a c-sec also due to my roidy and the size that it is as well. Apparently, it's the size of bump's head. yowzer. I have said, if possible I would prefer to have a vaginal birth though, the look on the dr's face was priceless when I said that. However, I did say I wouldn't be stupid and would go with what they thought would be best as they are the experts and I'm not.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nextyrmommy said:


> I am getting over a severe bout of fibroid pain, probably degeneration, at 13-14 weeks. The pain lasted about 10 days. I know I have three large fibroids and the baby is fine but I am terrified of going through that again. Has anyone heard of someone going through degenerating fibroids more than once?

Yes! Me! unfortuntely...well i dont know if its degenerating fibroids but it is my fibroids wreaking havoc :( I had severe pains for about 3-4 days at 14wks. Sitting, standing, walking, sleeping everything hurt. It eventually went away.

Now this past thursday it happened all over again :cry: I have gotten no sleep and the pain is so bad sometimes i just sit and cry and cringe. 
I have 5-6 fibroids. All on the outside of my uterus. I have a doctor appt. on tue. for my regular checkup so I am going to ask her everything and anything about this and hopefully get some advice on how to handle it.
I always just get so worried when it happens and pray the baby is ok. But from what I read online, lots of women of had this, and end up having happy healthy babies in the end. 
I read that it tends to stop after the 2nd trimester. I hope after this one passes I wont have anymore. I missed too much work from it.


----------



## lauren10

Rachel how are you feeling today? only a couple of days until baby?!! :)


----------



## Eoz

Hey Ladies x Long time no speak how are we all.Lauren hunny I am so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs: RHR wow nearly time for you x I hope you are all well and not in pain xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

My pain has finally subsided, thank god. But I still have a dull ache here and there. Tylenol helps with that though. I have my appt. today so hopefully she can take a peak and see what is going on with my fibroids but Im not sure since im not scheduled for an ultrasound. Ill update on how it went :) hope everyone is doing well


----------



## RHR

Armywife, that's good news that your pain has subsided a bit. Fingers crossed at your appointment they'll be able to let you know what's going on. 

Hi Eoz, how's things with you? 

I've got an appointment on thursday to see if the dr's can try and turn bump by ecv. Fingers crossed it'll work. If, bump get's into distress I'll be having an emergency c-sec. I really hope I'm lucky and that doesn't happen. It's a strange feeling to think I could possibly be a mummy to 2 children on Thursday and not to 1. 

I'm trying not to think about the appointment too much as I know I'll only stress myself out which won't help me and poor Isabelle will get the end of my stressing until my mum comes and picks her up tomorrow night. (she's staying with my parents hopefully overnight as I have to be at the hospital for 8:00 am). I'm so ready for bump to arrive now. I feel like I need a fork lift truck to roll me over in bed now. Bump feels really heavy and it's hard work rolling over now. But you know what that feels like, when you get towards the end. Fingers crossed It's not long till bump arrives. 

I'll let you know how I get on either on Thursday or as soon as I can.


----------



## RHR

Hi ladies, just to update you all. I had my EVC today and it failed. Bump did not want to move at all. So I've been booked into have a c-sec next wed. (5th Oct) unless bump turns. I still can't get my head round the fact that next Wednesday, I'll be a mummy to two babies. 

The evc was quite uncomfy , but I'm glad I tried the procedure to see if it worked. At least I won't be walking round and wondering "what if".


----------



## lauren10

RHR said:


> Hi ladies, just to update you all. I had my EVC today and it failed. Bump did not want to move at all. So I've been booked into have a c-sec next wed. (5th Oct) unless bump turns. I still can't get my head round the fact that next Wednesday, I'll be a mummy to two babies.
> 
> The evc was quite uncomfy , but I'm glad I tried the procedure to see if it worked. At least I won't be walking round and wondering "what if".

That's too bad it didn't work...but yay for having a baby next weds!!! :)


----------



## RHR

Thanks Lauren. It's weird having a date set in stone for when bump is going to arrive, unless she decides to turn. 

How's you anyway?


----------



## lauren10

RHR said:


> Thanks Lauren. It's weird having a date set in stone for when bump is going to arrive, unless she decides to turn.
> 
> How's you anyway?

Baby news?????!!!!!


----------



## RHR

Hi girlies, I'm home again. Baby Sophie Lauren was born on 05 October at 9:43am by c-sec. It's lovely to be home again with my little girl. 

I feel fine, just tired and a bit sore from my section but otherwise feel great. 

Isabelle is fascinated by Sophie and has had fun gently stoking her face and then has giggled. She's gone back to my mum and dad's for the weekend so that me, James and Sophie can have chance to bond and to let me have a bit more time to recover and not have a bouncy little girl trying to climb on me. 

I miss my big (little) girl loads though.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

RHR said:


> Hi girlies, I'm home again. Baby Sophie Lauren was born on 05 October at 9:43am by c-sec. It's lovely to be home again with my little girl.
> 
> I feel fine, just tired and a bit sore from my section but otherwise feel great.
> 
> Isabelle is fascinated by Sophie and has had fun gently stoking her face and then has giggled. She's gone back to my mum and dad's for the weekend so that me, James and Sophie can have chance to bond and to let me have a bit more time to recover and not have a bouncy little girl trying to climb on me.
> 
> I miss my big (little) girl loads though.

How exciting!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats RHR on your beautiful little girl!!


Just wanted to post a little update and photo from my private gender scan that shows in very good detail my fibroid that has grown. I have been in so much pain the last few days and have my level II ultrasound and anatomy scan next week so fingers crossed that all will be well.

My fibroid looks like it is squashing my little guys belly in these photos :cry:
 



Attached Files:







C MARIA_3.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## lauren10

Congrats RHR!!!!!!! Love her name!!! Xxxxx

Gia one of the girls on here had ultrasounds that looked just like that, and the baby was fine, don't worry. :) 

We just started ttc'ing again, hopefully this time around goes better :(


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks Lauren and best wishes and best of luck to you this time around! Thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## lauren10

thank you....feeling positive! 

let us know how you make out after your next scan!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I had an appt yesterday to get the results from my 20wks anatomy scan. Baby's growth is all on track and normal.

But they werent able to tell me much about the roids. Just that they are still there. I don't feel like they pay much attention to it..Should they be?
The doc just said at 30wks I will get another ultrasound to make sure the baby is where it should be when it comes to growth.
They dont seem concerned at all bout the roids.... I guess I am the only one worried.


----------



## RHR

Hi girls, thanks for the congrats. 

Gia, that's great news that your lo is doing well. 

Lauren, that's brilliant news your ttc again. I really hope things work out for you both!

Armywife, that's great that your lo is also doing well. Take it as positive news that the dr's aren't worried about your roidy, yes you will always be worried about it. At the 30 wk scan they'll check to see if it's grown and where about it's currently lying. You may have to another scan at 37 weeks to get every thing checked again and to see what kind of delivery you may have.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I am experiencing episode number 3 of fibroid pain :( ..... Some women say its worse than the labor pain they experienced..and I can believe that because this is so debilitating.
So, so far I have had pain at 14, 18wks, and now 23wks. Hopefully this is the last episode. pleassseeeee let it be the last.


----------



## Gia7777

Im sorry you're experiencing pain again ArmyWife, hopefully it will subside again soon and not bother you again. 

I had my anatomy scan yesterday and when I asked the u/s tech about the fibroids her response was 'they are inconsequential at this point' - she was actually kind of rude and I felt like saying 'the pain I feel from them certainly is NOT inconsequential.....In any event, my regular OB will be reviewing the scan and as I was referred out to a perinatologist for this scan due to my age. Everything else is going well with LO and hopefully will continue to....


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks Gia. Same thing happened at my 20wk scan. I was trying to get more info on the fibroids since they have been such a nusiance and they really didn't seem concerned with measuring them or anything. 
And then when I got my results back there was no mention to the fibroids...my doctor just said, "your not the first with them, and not the last".... I felt like they are just ignoring them all together. I wish they would watch them more and be more informative. All the information I have found is from Google, Not my doctor.

Gia- Whats a perinatologist?


----------



## Gia7777

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Gia- Whats a perinatologist?

It can be so frustrating - Ive had the sweetest of u/s techs in the past and then the most rude one yesterday...but as with anything in life there are the good experiences and bad, but as long as nothing is being overlooked with LO is my main concern. 

A perinatologist is basically an OB with specialized training that deals with higher than normal risk pregnancies and complicated pregnancies.


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 
I found the same thing...that I worried about the roid way more than any of the doctors did. I'm sure they see lots of them, and that they're rarely a problem for the baby/pregnancy...so they don't focus on it. It sucks because of course we want more info!! 

I'm so sorry army and Gia that you have pain :( 

Rachel how is little Sophie doing? do you have a picture?


----------



## nextyrmommy

Gia and ArmyWife I had the exact opposite experience. The tech looked at the 'roids, measured them, and counted (most) of them before she even looked at the baby. While I was concerned about the 'roids I really wanted to see our baby. Mine have caused some bleeding and a few are quite large but the Drs are almost as concerned about them as I am. My Dr. told me I would likely have at least one more episode with them (ArmyWife I am about on pace with you 14 weeks, 19 weeks...) and she wants me to be very careful for the next 4 weeks until viability. Although she said it's rare she cautioned me about preterm labor and what to look for. 

I switched to a practice which specializes in high-risk pregnancy and maybe that's the difference. My old practice kept telling me I had one and it wasn't going to cause any problems. I so wish that were the case. 

Best of luck ladies. BTW, I don't post often but I read your posts and knowing that others have the same concerns and problems really helps. Especially when others think it's no big deal. You all have really helped me through a tough couple months.


----------



## lauren10

nexty, have you had any problems so far? It sound like your experiencing pain? there's nothing wrong with them being overly attentive to the roids, but just keeping looking at the numbers and remembering that in most cases fibroids don't effect our little babies! It's great to be cautious, but I'm sure everything will be just fine!!

So, I'm wondering...has anyone on here delivered babies both with and without fibroids? I'm wondering if the roids have a negative effect on the labor pain? Is it supposed to be worse for us?


----------



## RHR

Hi girls, how are we all doing. Sorry I haven't been on here in ages. Having problems getting dd1 to bed at night. 

As asked for and very severely late in posting these but some pics of Sophie, Isabelle and me
Sophie first in hospital a few hours old or young.
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn46/rachelrichman/Sophie/SAM_0217.jpg 
Sophie as of the other day
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn46/rachelrichman/Sophie/SAM_0247.jpg

and me and my two girls
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn46/rachelrichman/Sophie/SAM_0260.jpg


----------



## readyORnot

Hey ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you! I skipped a few pages in the middle but might try and read the whole thread when I have a bit more time.

I'm so sorry to those who have experienced losses.:hugs:

Congratulations to those who have had babies, and all the best to those still pregnant!

I'm 31 years old and had a myomectomy at the end of January to remove two large fast-growing subserosal fibroids which were causing me no end of pain and suffering! 
I just had my 7 week scan with my first baby. The technician discovered 6 new fibroids (which weren't there in January when I had my surgery :sad1:).
5 of them are 2½-3cm, and one of them is 6cm. I need a more detailed scan to confirm what type of fibroids they are but I saw in her notes that one of them is located "between gestational sac and cervix" and I really don't like the sound of that!
Thankfully these fibroids haven't given me pain and problems so far but they're obviously growing quite fast so I'm a bit nervous about pain they may cause later. Armywife, I really hope your suffering eases soon! 

With my original fibroids none of the medical professionals wanted to take me seriously. They just didn't care and kept trying to tell me that it didn't hurt and wasn't causing me any problems despite the fact you could see the shape of the front fibroid through my skin (I'm very slim) and I was in constant daily pain!!! So I'm worried this will happen again.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Welcome readyornot :flower:
Is this baby number one for you? It is for me. I didn'T know i had fibroids prior to becoming pregnant but i thought it was a possibility since my periods were pretty heavy and painful.
They discovered around 5-6 fibroids at 5wks and said they wont cause me any problems since they were all outside my uterus. But unfortunatly that hasnt been the case since ive had some pain
On the positive side, the baby is doing great .
I wish i knew more bout roids and pregnancy, but once my baby is here ,i hope to be of some help for other women going through it.


----------



## readyORnot

Hey Armywife1984:wave:

This is indeed my first baby and because of my previous fibroids I'm really nervous. My previous fibroids grew "unusually fast", and my current ones grew from nothing over the last 10 months and even the doctor was shocked at the speed of it. So I'm worried that with all the pregnancy hormones they'll grow really quickly and cause me pain and other problems...

Also I know that I now won't be allowed a home birth, and that if one of the fibroids blocks the baby's exit route a c-section becomes inevitable :sad1:

It's such a relief to have found other ladies with fibroids to talk to!


----------



## RHR

Hi readyORnot, welcome to our little corner of roidy's. I'm so sorry about what your going through with your roidy's. They sound bad. Fingers crossed they'll slow down growing and won't cause to many, (fingers crossed) or any pain/problems for you. And huge congrats on your bfp. :D

If we can't help at least you know you've got people to talk to, vent your frustrations etc to and we understand to an extent. 

With both my pregnancies I din't experience any pain ( I've been extremely lucky) and the dr's at my hospital when I saw the consultants didn't give me too much detailed info about fibroids, only basic info. What ever you do, don't google as it'll only stress you out even more as you won't know what to believe. I didn't and think that ignorance is bliss sometimes. lol. 

With my dd1, I was told I wouldn't be able to give birth as my roidy was in the way and that my dd wouldn't be able to turn. She was transverse throughtout my entire pregnancy. However, on the day of my planned section, I had a scan and found out she;d turned to the shock of two consultants and managed to avoid having a section. So it can happen. 

With dd2, I wasn't so lucky and did have to have a c-sec as she was breech. The dr's where also worried about my roidy and I think it ay have been bigger than when I was pregnant with dd1, but not too sure and could be lying. 

Please ;et us know how you get on with your scan, on the positive side you'll get see your lo again which is always a huge bonus. :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,
RhR I love the pictures!!! She's so precious, thanks for sharing. 

You could also see my roid protruding out from my belly when I was pregnant. I had a picture on here, not sure if I left it up, I'll check. 

Hope all continues to go well for all of you despite the pain :(


----------



## sadie

Hi ladies! some I know from previous threads.

I had my NT today (age 42, first baby) am it measured at 1.80mm, so that was good. But then the tech said "do you know you have a fibroid?" She said it was 5cm. Then a doctor came in, confirmed what type it was, but said nothing to me. Monday I go to my doctor who I assume will give me a scan and tell me more of what I need to know.

I am wondering if my dull ache that I feel every now and then on my right side is related to the fibroid. I havent felt it in a bit, but maybe because they were poking at it today, it became irritated. I also think it is due to having taken clomid and then all of these hormones. I also wrote an email to my FS to see what it measured at, a few weeks ago when the tech over there mentioned it....

I'm sorry to hear many of you have a lot of pain due to the fibroids. 

I have read that certain types of fibroids are not harmful and also depending on their positions, they can be no big deal.... maybe thats why some drs arent making a big deal out of them?


----------



## readyORnot

My mum has fibroids which were found when she was pregnant with me (I was her 2nd child). She has never ever had any problems with them either relating to her periods or her 4 pregnancies, so she insists that fibroids are not a problem, don't cause problems with pregnancy or anything else, she did not support my myomectomy earlier this year and basically has no sympathy at all and doesn't want to hear anything more about the matter. Her attitude shocks me a little as she's a trained medical staff (nurse/midwife/health visitor) but there we have it!

it's true that the majority of fibroids are not problematic, either in general or in pregnancy but sometimes they are and (I read that it's about 10% of cases) and in my opinion that means they should be taken seriously by doctors.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

sadie said:


> Hi ladies! some I know from previous threads.
> 
> I had my NT today (age 42, first baby) am it measured at 1.80mm, so that was good. But then the tech said "do you know you have a fibroid?" She said it was 5cm. Then a doctor came in, confirmed what type it was, but said nothing to me. Monday I go to my doctor who I assume will give me a scan and tell me more of what I need to know.
> 
> I am wondering if my dull ache that I feel every now and then on my right side is related to the fibroid. I havent felt it in a bit, but maybe because they were poking at it today, it became irritated. I also think it is due to having taken clomid and then all of these hormones. I also wrote an email to my FS to see what it measured at, a few weeks ago when the tech over there mentioned it....
> 
> I'm sorry to hear many of you have a lot of pain due to the fibroids.
> 
> I have read that certain types of fibroids are not harmful and also depending on their positions, they can be no big deal.... maybe thats why some drs arent making a big deal out of them?

Hi Sadie :wave:

My first inkling I may have had fibroids was a constant ache/cramp/twinge on my right side which you described, since the day after my Pos. OPK test which lead to my BFP. 
So that ache you feel may be the fibroid.
My mom says they run in our family so she was pretty certain I had them too.

I went in at 4wks preg. and they confirmed I had 5-6 fibroids ranging from 2cm to I believe, 5 or 6cm if I remember right. They were all subserosal which means they were all on the outter part of my uterus. 
Doctor acted like no big deal and said you won't have any problems, They just said I may measure larger than normal and may have to have a C section.

They weren't correct when they said I won't have any problems since I have had a few bouts of pain at 14,18, & 23wks. But as I approach 28wks, My baby is doing great! Kicking away constantly and measuring normally.

So with or without pain, the babies do just fine. Its just us mommies that suffer through the pain. Everytime I had pain, I went to get an ultrasound and the lil monkey was just kicking away, it was just me in misery...:baby:


----------



## lauren10

ArmyWife, can you describe the pain to me? I'm only about 9 weeks now and on and off i've been having cramping feelings...more so than with my DD - and more close to normal period cramps. Which makes me nervous! I'm wondering if it's fibroid related. I haven't had an ultrasound yet, but with my miscarriage I know it was still there, and still pretty big.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lauren10 said:


> ArmyWife, can you describe the pain to me? I'm only about 9 weeks now and on and off i've been having cramping feelings...more so than with my DD - and more close to normal period cramps. Which makes me nervous! I'm wondering if it's fibroid related. I haven't had an ultrasound yet, but with my miscarriage I know it was still there, and still pretty big.

On day 1 of the pain for me it would start off really faint. It would just feel like light cramps. That's how I knew it was most likely about to start again.

Then it would increasingly get worse overnight and onto the following day to the point that whenever I tried to move the slightest inch, my whole uterus area would throb in pain. Felt like the most horrible cramps ever. I basically could not move for 1-4 days without being in absolute pain. Sitting, Standing, Laying everything hurt. 
You won't be able to mistake this type of pain. It's very Debilitating.
I had 3 episodes of it so far. 

I also had normal cramping throughout this pregnancy off and on like you have described.
If you aren't experiencing bad pain then I wouldn't think it would be fibroid related. Probably just experiencing the normal cramping. 
My doctor told me everytime I had pain to take tylenol and to not worry unless I start bleeding.
I know how hard it is in the beginning not to worry about everything. I hope the pain you are experiencing isn't bad like mine and hope it goes away. If it isn't anything too bad then I'm sure its normal pregnancy cramping.:hugs:

When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## lauren10

Ok it might not be then. Thank you...sorry you had all that pain, how horrible!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,

Had an u/s last Thursday at 9 weeks and everything is perfect! yay. The roid is still large and in charge. It's a 5cm ball. I was double that by the end of my pregnancy with DD...so we'll see! Also a 3cm cyst in my ovary. Does that seem big? They say it's on my right side, but I've only been having pain on the left, so go figure. Unless they got the side wrong on the u/s report. 

Hope everyone is doing well...report back with any news!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lauren10 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Had an u/s last Thursday at 9 weeks and everything is perfect! yay. The roid is still large and in charge. It's a 5cm ball. I was double that by the end of my pregnancy with DD...so we'll see! Also a 3cm cyst in my ovary. Does that seem big? They say it's on my right side, but I've only been having pain on the left, so go figure. Unless they got the side wrong on the u/s report.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well...report back with any news!

Hi :wave: That's great news that everything is looking good besides the roid! :thumbup:
Did you have any complications last pregnancy with the roid? Did you have to have a c section?

I also had a cyst at my 6wk ultrasound on my right side...can't remember the size but they said it appeared to be the corpus luteum cyst :shrug: which I guess was normal.

My next ultrasound is at 31wks to check how the baby is growing and to check the roids. I'll let you all know how it goes!

Other than that, No problems with my roids since week 23 so I'm feeling Great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lauren10

That's great Army!!! Do you know what you're having? So exciting and I'm glad you haven't had pain in a while. 

I delivered vaginally since the baby's head was lower down than the roid once she was engaged. They did have to use forceps but it was because the cord was around her neck so they needed to get her out. I don't think the roid got in the way, since things were progressing - even with an epidural. I wondered if the roid might have been making the contractions worse...but I have nothing to compare it to. :shrug:


----------



## readyORnot

I have my doctor's appointment in a week, so hopefully a scan not too long after that so they can tell me how the baby's getting on and what's going on with my fibroids. I can definitely feel one of the fibroids through my skin when I lay flat and feel my abdomen. Hubby actually noticed it before I did. I have a constant dull ache around that area so not sure if that's down to the fibroid.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lauren10 said:


> That's great Army!!! Do you know what you're having? So exciting and I'm glad you haven't had pain in a while.
> 
> I delivered vaginally since the baby's head was lower down than the roid once she was engaged. They did have to use forceps but it was because the cord was around her neck so they needed to get her out. I don't think the roid got in the way, since things were progressing - even with an epidural. I wondered if the roid might have been making the contractions worse...but I have nothing to compare it to. :shrug:

We are having a baby boy! I figured it would be a boy. Boys run on both sides of our families. No granddaughters yet just 8 grandboys! 

Are you going to find out what you are having? Any gender preference?

Thats great that you got to deliver vaginally, I am hoping I will be able to too.
I am going to try and not have an epidural..my husband thinks I am crazy, But I want to try without. If need be though, I will definetly take one!

I figure the roid pain I already experienced was pretty bad and I had to bite my tongue through that pain, so maybe I could bite my tongue during labor, we shall see!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

readyORnot said:


> I have my doctor's appointment in a week, so hopefully a scan not too long after that so they can tell me how the baby's getting on and what's going on with my fibroids. I can definitely feel one of the fibroids through my skin when I lay flat and feel my abdomen. Hubby actually noticed it before I did. I have a constant dull ache around that area so not sure if that's down to the fibroid.

Hi readyornot! 
Hopefully you will get a scan before 20wks. I know how much of a relief it is to get everything checked out.

After my intial scan at 6wks, I wasn't supposed to have another one to check the roids and development until 20wks but since I had the roid pain at 14wks, I went to the ER and they checked everything out again.

The dull ache could be the roid, I experience that from time to time. 

Stay Positive, From what I have researched online it seems that roids for the most part don't cause any problems and if they do, it just affects the mommies!


----------



## lauren10

good luck readyornot! 

Congrats!!! wow 8 boys!!! that's nuts! I hope we have a boy so then we'll have 1 of each. My husband thinks we might have 3, but I don't know about that! 

I was the same with the epidural...I figured I would just see how it goes and it's there if I need it. I did 6 hours of active labor then broke down...and let me tell you...I was SO happy after that!! it was a much more enjoyable experience. Not to sway you in any way...but I was a big fan :) It wasn't so much that I couldn't handle it, because I was...but knowing that you don't HAVE to handle it...you think, meh...why shouldn't I?


----------



## readyORnot

Hi guys, hope you're doing okay! just thought I'd post in here today since I'm now getting a lot of aching from my front fibroid. It's very obvious now (the lump I mean) and although I've had the dull aching for a while, this is the first day when I could say I'm having much more intense aching. And it's definitely the fibroid. Every now and then the aching suddenly gets more intense for like 10 minutes, then it goes back to being a background ache again.

lauren10, when will you be having your first ultrasound?


----------



## lauren10

Hi Ready...sorry you're getting pain :( I can now feel my roid again through the skin...fucker. I hate it. It hasn't caused me pain yet though. 

I had an u/s on Dec 8th, at 9 weeks, and everything was looking perfect. The roid was a 5cm ball, starting in the wall of the uterus and projecting outward. Same ol' roid that's been there for years. 

My next scan is a week from Friday. It's with the perinatologist. With my DD this doctor pretty much mentioned the fibroid, but didn't focus on it at all, and didn't see it as a risk or a problem. Hopefully that's still the case! 

Ready, hope you feel better soon


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! I Hope your ache's are getting better readyornot! I know for me, it seems like once I passed 23wks the pain finally stopped.

I have my next ultrasound tonight! I haven't had one since 20wks.
One positive thing about fibroids is, I get extra ultrasounds! :thumbup:
Sounds like they are just checking out the roids and checking measurements.


----------



## lauren10

That's awesome Army! let us know how it goes. My 12 week is tomorrow morning. 

I don't get any extra attention for my roid....wah!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

My appt. went well...I think :shrug: lol
The ultrasound tech wasn't very informative though. She couldn't really answer a lot of my questions. She was there to just measure everything and then hand it over to my doctor to be inspected. :shrug:
But she did say my roids weren't down by the cervix, mine were all up top! :thumbup:
So I would think that would be a good sign I can deliver normally.
Also baby was head down and she said they typically don't flip in these last few wks...so I'm hoping he stays that way!!

Well that's all I have for now. I go back on Tuesday to see the doctor for my regular checkup.

Let us know how your 12wk appt. goes lauren!


----------



## lauren10

That's great Army! I'm sure they'd let you deliver vaginally then. That was the same case with me. Actually, near the end of my pregnancy, the fibroid was really low in my abdomen, but the baby's head was lower, so all was fine. 

My appt went great! Baby looks perfect and the Nuchal fold is normal. She measured the roid and I forgot to ask her how big it was...but I'll get that from my family doc next week.


----------



## justonemore11

Gia7777 said:


> Congrats RHR on your beautiful little girl!!
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post a little update and photo from my private gender scan that shows in very good detail my fibroid that has grown. I have been in so much pain the last few days and have my level II ultrasound and anatomy scan next week so fingers crossed that all will be well.
> 
> My fibroid looks like it is squashing my little guys belly in these photos :cry:

Wow, thanks for posting those pics to see what a fibroid looks like. My Dr. thinks I may have one or some because my uterus feels to her larger than it should for my weeks.....I wont know if it fibroids or not for a whole week...I am nervous though.....


----------



## readyORnot

so happy for everyone's positive news so far! I finally have a scan booked for Tuesday so hopefully some answers coming.


----------



## readyORnot

had my scan this morning - I think baby had hiccups. Most of the fibroids are submucosal, which is a pity as those tend to be associated with recurrent early loss and failure to implant (sorry to bring up negative things but can't help thinking about my prospects for having more babies after this one!).

The fibroids have all grown. The largest submucosal fibroid has gone from 2.7x3.2cm to 6x4.7cm.

The large subserosal fibroid, which is the biggest one, has gone from 5.9x5.1cm to 9.2x8.6cm.

My next scan is on the 21st of Feb.

How's everyone else doing?

 



Attached Files:







baby munro 01.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lauren10

ready or not that's an awesome picture!! it looks a lot like mine :)

I get the same attitude about my roids. My OB is like...if they give you severe pain, go to the ED. Thanks! But...it's true that they're really a problem for the baby, so I guess that's why the tech wasn't concerned with it. It's annoying though.
 



Attached Files:







uls.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ArmyWife1984

readyORnot said:


> had my scan this morning - I think baby had hiccups. Most of the fibroids are submucosal, which is a pity as those tend to be associated with recurrent early loss and failure to implant (sorry to bring up negative things but can't help thinking about my prospects for having more babies after this one!).
> 
> The fibroids have all grown. The largest submucosal fibroid has gone from 2.7x3.2cm to 6x4.7cm.
> 
> The large subserosal fibroid, which is the biggest one, has gone from 5.9x5.1cm to 9.2x8.6cm.
> 
> My next scan is on the 21st of Feb.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Your scans sound more detailed than the ones I get. The ones I get are like "yep they're still there and there's about 5 or 6. See ya in a month!"

I know for me in the 1st tri, I was pretty worried but I just tried to relax and put it in god's hands. Praying a lot helped me get through rough patches.
:hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lauren10 said:


> ready or not that's an awesome picture!! it looks a lot like mine :)
> 
> I get the same attitude about my roids. My OB is like...if they give you severe pain, go to the ED. Thanks! But...it's true that they're really a problem for the baby, so I guess that's why the tech wasn't concerned with it. It's annoying though.

What was your experience like with your 1st? Was your 1st early, late or on time? Did your water end up breaking?
I'm just curious what, if any, affect fibroids play with deliveries being early/late.


----------



## lauren10

ArmyWife1984 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> ready or not that's an awesome picture!! it looks a lot like mine :)
> 
> I get the same attitude about my roids. My OB is like...if they give you severe pain, go to the ED. Thanks! But...it's true that they're really a problem for the baby, so I guess that's why the tech wasn't concerned with it. It's annoying though.
> 
> What was your experience like with your 1st? Was your 1st early, late or on time? Did your water end up breaking?
> I'm just curious what, if any, affect fibroids play with deliveries being early/late.Click to expand...

This is how it went for me. I think it sounds like a pretty typical labor! 9 hours of labor, one of those hours was pushing. 

Aug 4th
10pm smack ON my due date - water broke
went into L&D, they confirmed it and sent me home
Aug 5th
2:30 am woke up with contractions 
5:30 am went into the hospital b/c the contractions were hurting
7:00 am finally convinced the nurse to check me and i was already 7cms dilated! Asked for an epidural. Told me I had to wait an hour. fuckers. 
8:00 am got an epidural (didn't slow down progress!)
10:00 am fully dilated and started pushing
11:20am she had moved down the canal and her head was showing, but the cord was around her neck and her HR was dropping every time I pushed, so they cut me and yanked her out with forceps. 

Part of me wonders if she was a little more stuck near the end because of my roid, but I guess i was progressing normally, so probably not. 

I also wonder if my contractions were more painful because of the roid. (as period cramps can be)...but I'll probably never know any differently!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lauren10 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> ready or not that's an awesome picture!! it looks a lot like mine :)
> 
> I get the same attitude about my roids. My OB is like...if they give you severe pain, go to the ED. Thanks! But...it's true that they're really a problem for the baby, so I guess that's why the tech wasn't concerned with it. It's annoying though.
> 
> What was your experience like with your 1st? Was your 1st early, late or on time? Did your water end up breaking?
> I'm just curious what, if any, affect fibroids play with deliveries being early/late.Click to expand...
> 
> This is how it went for me. I think it sounds like a pretty typical labor! 9 hours of labor, one of those hours was pushing.
> 
> Aug 4th
> 10pm smack ON my due date - water broke
> went into L&D, they confirmed it and sent me home
> Aug 5th
> 2:30 am woke up with contractions
> 5:30 am went into the hospital b/c the contractions were hurting
> 7:00 am finally convinced the nurse to check me and i was already 7cms dilated! Asked for an epidural. Told me I had to wait an hour. fuckers.
> 8:00 am got an epidural (didn't slow down progress!)
> 10:00 am fully dilated and started pushing
> 11:20am she had moved down the canal and her head was showing, but the cord was around her neck and her HR was dropping every time I pushed, so they cut me and yanked her out with forceps.
> 
> Part of me wonders if she was a little more stuck near the end because of my roid, but I guess i was progressing normally, so probably not.
> 
> I also wonder if my contractions were more painful because of the roid. (as period cramps can be)...but I'll probably never know any differently!Click to expand...

Thank you for the info!!! I tried researching online what if any affects do fibroids play once in labor but I haven't been able to find much. 

It's interesting you say that the contractions may have been more painful due to the roids. I know my period cramps have always been horrible.

Is the epidural just a shot in the back? My husband REALLY wants me to get one done....lol..... but I'm a lil nervous to since I don't know what it involves.


----------



## lauren10

Oh my period cramps were TERRIBLE my whole life. After having my DD they were actually not as bad. They said fibroids can cause that. 

the epidural is AWESOME. they numb the area first so you don't feel the needle going in (as much)...the needle inserts a rubber catheter that stays in, and the needle comes out. So you just have a little rubber tube in, and once it's in, you don't feel it. The pain of them putting the epidural in is nothing compared to contractions...so it's really worth it! (in my experience) 

And the side effects are so rare, and there are no effects for the baby. I couldn't imagine having to go through that episiotomy and forceps delivery without it!!


----------



## RHR

Hi ladies, a very belated Happy New Year to you all. 

Armywife, I had a natural delivery with dd1 and my waters broke on 30th June at 5pm literally as my OH walked in the front door after finishing work. Went to hospital and got checked out and confirmed my waters had gone and what to do If I hadn't gone into labour naturally by 2nd July. 

01st July, after a night of no sleep as every time dd1 moved it felt like she was grating my insides and I couldn't get comfy either in bed or on the sofa, contractions started at 7am, just as OH was getting picked up to go to work. 

Think I went to hospital at 6/7pmish, but actually have no idea of the time. gt hecked out to see how dialted I was. Admitted into hopital and put into an early labour room. Me and OH thought it was going to be ages. OH went to the hospital shop to go and get us some food, I d9on't know if it was 2 seconds or 2 minutes after he left, but I wanted to push. MW came into to check on, told her I needed to push, got checked again and was told they where taking me to labour ward as I was 8cms (admitted at 3cms). I was wheeled away, and reception was told to look out for him and to take him directly to me. He was in shock at how quick things had hgone. 

I have no idea how long I pushed for, but dd1 was born at 21:12 on 1st July 2010. I have been told they classed my established labour as being 4hrs. 

I had 2 paracetamol and gas and air. 

With dd2, I had my c-sec as you know and I didn't like having the epidural and not being able to move or feel anything. That was quite scary and I remember thinking, god forbid anything happens now as I'm completely dependent on all of these people to get me out of the building. 

I don't know if my contractions where made worse by my fibroid, I'll never know either, but all I can describe them as being is the best and the worst pain of your life. I don't mean to scare you, bu that's how I personally feel.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

thanks ladies for the food for thought!! I think I will just see how it goes and if need be, I will take something to help with the contractions.

The fibroid pain i experienced earlier in pregnancy was soooo dibilating and PAINFUL. I read one woman say that the labor pain she had was soooo much LESS painful than the pain she had felt during pregnancy when she had the degenerating fibroid pain.

So I was thinking if I was able to bite my tongue through the degenerating fibroid pain, then maybe I can tough it out through birth...lol I am probably out of my mind saying that since I really don't know what labor is like. But I do know what degenerating fibroid pain is like and OH BOY , just the lightest touch or lil movement makes you want to scream in agony!


----------



## lauren10

i'm having the strange pains again today...but definitely not debilitating. Are they similar to cramps at all? It's kind of like a crampy wave, but only really on my left side where the roid is. 

I'm hoping it's just my fibroid acting up, or stretching....everything makes me nervous after having a loss!! grrr.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lauren10 said:


> i'm having the strange pains again today...but definitely not debilitating. Are they similar to cramps at all? It's kind of like a crampy wave, but only really on my left side where the roid is.
> 
> I'm hoping it's just my fibroid acting up, or stretching....everything makes me nervous after having a loss!! grrr.

It felt very similar to cramps. 

It would start off as light cramping and then change to more of a intense muscle cramp in your stomach area. I remember trying to lift my legs to get them into bed and how agonizing it was in my stomach.

I hope it gets better soon for you! I know how stressful these times can be!


----------



## readyORnot

lauren10 sorry to hear you're still having pain. I went to A&E yesterday after 36 hours of unbearable pain and eventually they said it was the fibroids (I could have told them that without having to wait 6 hours) but at least I managed to get something a little stronger than paracetamol so maybe it was worth it. When I lay down for the gynaecologist yesterday and pulled up my top it was shocking to see two great big lumps where two of my fibroids are. Even she couldn't quite hide her surprise.
Between the nausea and the fibroid pain I feel so miserable.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

readyORnot said:


> lauren10 sorry to hear you're still having pain. I went to A&E yesterday after 36 hours of unbearable pain and eventually they said it was the fibroids (I could have told them that without having to wait 6 hours) but at least I managed to get something a little stronger than paracetamol so maybe it was worth it. When I lay down for the gynaecologist yesterday and pulled up my top it was shocking to see two great big lumps where two of my fibroids are. Even she couldn't quite hide her surprise.
> Between the nausea and the fibroid pain I feel so miserable.

so so so sorry your having unbearable pain...I know exactly how bad it can get .......absolutely excrutiating. 
Tylenol helped somewhat. Other than that, I just rode it out.

I hope your pain stops very soon. your not alone! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauren10

aw, sorry ready or not... Mine is still bothering me, but it's not giving me pain like you describe. It's hard to stand up straight sometimes. The same thing happened when I was pregnant with my daughter...it was like the roid was getting jammed down between my bladder and pelvis, or something weird. It makes me worry a little, but I have the heart monitor at home and everything seems fine with baby! 

I hope you're feeling better soon RoN. :(


----------



## naliaka hope

hello ladies this thread is so quiet yet it has given a lot of hope..
Am new here and pregnanant with a huge fibroid am 27week just starting my third trimester wish you ladies a happy pregnacy ::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lauren10

Army I see you're full term, did you have your baby yet???!!! 

Nali, there's every reason to have lots of hope!! how big is your roid? Tell us about it. I'm 20 weeks now and haven't had much fibroid discomfort since earlier on. It's still not near the baby or cervix, so I should be ok! BH started early again though, I wonder if that's related...but... No harm I guess. I hope all you girls are well!!


----------



## naliaka hope

Thanks lauren 10,Just a little about mysself this is my second preg,lost the other on due to IUGR something like that:cry: ,at that time dint know what was dealing with the roid was 15cm top rigt think the doc said subserosal stuff:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug: 
This was truely a terrifying experience thus how i found about you guys here:happydance::happydance::happydance:I went to a new dowc
She wouldnt touch it :gave me some mecs God is grt coz i had given upi soon got my BFP in sept
The roid is still there i havent had any problems with it though it kips shifting the doc says its the baby:happydance::happydance::happydance:
it 8.8by 9.0 cm top left.


----------



## naliaka hope

Army would like to haer your success story:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi ladies, No baby yet :(
I'm trying everything to induce him at home like walking, sex , and eating pineapples :)
If nothing happens this week, I will be induced next week.

As for all my roids, they have been quiet since 23wks. Only had the bad pain at 14,18, & 23 wks and since then nothing.

Mine are all subseorsal, I have 5-6 of them ranging from 2cm-6cm I believe. Doctor said they are all up top and shouldn't be a problem for a vaginal delivery. 
LO is head down and in position, just waiting for his arrival.

I will definetly update with my labor story. Hopefully very soon!!!!!

Naliaka- subserosal is good from what my doctor told me. I believe it means outside of the uterus. I wish i knew more bout roids and its effects on pregnancy but since this is my 1st, i don't know a whole lot. :shrug:
I did a lot of online googling and read lots of success stories from women with roids.
And Your already in 3rd trimester!! 3rd trimester has definetly been the smoothest for me. That's good it hasn't caused you any problems. Mine were very painful early on but have since gone away.


----------



## lauren10

Army what worked for me was getting a massage to trigger the right pressure points, and peppermint tea! My water broke that night! I also had had 3 sweeps though at that point. :) good luck and hope he comes soon!!!

Nali mine was about 9cm with my DD and no problems. It's up to 5 or 6 now. My dic also didn't want to touch it because sometimes that could do more harm than good. I'm so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## readyORnot

hi naliaka:wave:
I have several (at least 6) fibroids ranging from 3cm to 9cm. Two are subserosal (including the 9cm one) and the rest are submucosal (inside the uterus) which can interfere with implantation.

Last week I was having a lot of quite severe pain which would last for about 30 seconds at a time and then disappear completely for 5-10 minutes. It took me several days to finally figure out that I was having contractions.
I was advised to go to the hospital and they addmitted me, did some scans and hooked me up to a CTG machine. They managed to bring the contractions under control and thankfully I didn't go into labour (which would have been a disaster because once you start to dilate there's no going back, and my baby is still too young to survive. The consultant said it was probably because of the fibroids so now every time i have contraction I can't help panicking slightly. I'm a ball of nerves right now and feeling really down.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Lauren: I have tons of peppermint tea actually in the cupboard!! Doesn't hurt to try, I am gonna down that today.

Ready: So sorry to hear your having pain again. But it's good you went in and got checked. I didn't realize when I was having the pain how important it was to get the pain under control. I hope it goes away very soon and You are almost to your vday!


----------



## naliaka hope

Thanks ladies am so over the moon right now with all of you around:haha::haha:
Ready am sorry for what happened but glad that you went though it well:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Lauren am crossing my fingers for you for a safe delivery:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

About my roid the doctor said it was calcified:happydance::happydance::happydance: that means it wouldnt grow???

Yah it hasnt given me any problems so far:cloud9::cloud9:

Just asking how were you gals able to determine baby movement?
I have a doc appointment on the 12th of march she says i have to be given steroid injection just incase she shows up ealeir
yah am on team pink say yeeeeee:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Any one who has gone through this,realy I just take it one day at a time but sometimes am a bunch on nerves:blush:

Please keep in touch dont keep so quite:flower::flower::flower::flower:

Lets keep on gals cheers!


----------



## naliaka hope

naliaka hope said:


> Thanks ladies am so over the moon right now with all of you around:haha::haha:
> Ready am sorry for what happened but glad that you went though it well:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Lauren am crossing my fingers for you for a safe delivery:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> About my roid the doctor said it was calcified:happydance::happydance::happydance: that means it wouldnt grow???
> 
> Yah it hasnt given me any problems so far:cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Just asking how were you gals able to determine baby movement?
> I have a doc appointment on the 12th of march she says i have to be given steroid injection just incase she shows up ealeir
> yah am on team pink say yeeeeee:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Any one who has gone through this,realy I just take it one day at a time but sometimes am a bunch on nerves:blush:
> 
> Please keep in touch dont keep so quite:flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Lets keep on gals cheers!

safe delivery was meant for Army wife :hugs::hugs::hugs:
lauren we will get ther soon:flower::flower:


----------



## naliaka hope

hey gals you are so quite hope everything is going fine for all of us here:

Went for an early appointment at the doctors and Lo is fine though she could not tell the position she was in o the other hand she say she measures a week behind which am told is fine ultrasound measurements are not always correct after 20 week

hey read somewhere here Army wife has got her babs:baby::baby::baby:
Congrat dear:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

the roid is silent doc said it measures 8cm,
cheers gals
Oh she told me to be going in every two weeks am also getting steroid injections on saturday:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lauren10

Hey nali, great news hunny! Why the steroid shots? Are they expecting you to deliver early? So glad all is well!

Army wife congrats! Details please!


----------



## naliaka hope

lauren10 said:


> Hey nali, great news hunny! Why the steroid shots? Are they expecting you to deliver early? So glad all is well!
> 
> Army wife congrats! Details please!

Looks like you and are the only ones here lol:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I had a section for my angle so the doc told me i am a section candidate,:winkwink:
But i realy hope babs come out fine even though i get it done.:flower::flower:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

https://i39.tinypic.com/107nfhs.jpg
Hi everyone!!! Yes I had my baby!! I haven't had a chance to come online in awhile- Baby Stephen has been keeping me very very very very very busy!!!!! All worth it though!

Well here is how it went for me.
Tue. Night/wed. Morning - Contractions 7min apart...Never got any closer and by wed. afternoon contractions completely stopped.
Then I lost a blood clot wed. afternoon so DH and I went to the hospital to check on LO and everything looked fine, so I was sent home. Only 1cm dilated.

Wed. night/thur morning- Contractions started again (ALL IN MY BACK!!)at around 1am and they went from 10min apart to 7, to 5, to 4. I woke up DH and we made a dash to the hospital. The Same nurses were there from when I went earlier that day, lol so they were shocked to see me back.
They checked me and I was at 4cm so they admitted me into the hospital. From 4am to 1pm they checked me every so often and I went from 4cm to 7cm to 8cm to 10cm by 1pm. All i used was heat packs , no meds!! 
But once I hit 10cm and we started pushing my water broke all over the nurses face, thats when the pain in my back became UNBEARABLE!!! I was begging for something but it was too late for an epi. So they gave my an IV of something that lasted maybe an hour. Once that wore off I begged for something else and I can't remember the correct name of it but i believe it was a spinal block. It was just a one time shot in my back that lasts for about 2hrs. It was GREAT!!!!!!!! Once the shot took effect we started pushing again. 
I had to keep asking the nurses if I was pushing because I felt absolutly nothing!!! I didn't even feel baby stephen come out because I was so numb, It was great!! and shortly after birth I was able to get up and move around.
I'm so happy I didnt have to do an epi.
As for my fibroids they had ZERO effect on my labor!!!!! :happydance: they were a non-issue. Doctors/nurses didn't even mention it.
So my fibroids were only a pain during 2nd trimester and that was it.


----------



## naliaka hope

Congrats again to Army wife:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Any one here:winkwink::winkwink:

Update :had the steroid injections over the weekend tbh they were not htat bad i only felt a bit sore after that ,with that done am sure i can:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for babs

How is every one else doing?
Ready or not?how are you feeling?

I tend to come here at odd hours due to different time zones :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: but hope to get some of you here on line
Till then:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## lauren10

Army I am just reading your post now...congratulations!!! sounds like you had some horrible back labor...but at least they got the spinal in for the hardest part! A spinal and epi are exactly the same except that the spinal doesn't stay in like the epi...but they do the same thing and both are soooo great! 

Nali you're getting close now! Feeling good?


----------



## naliaka hope

lauren you have a cute gal ..mmmmh:flower::flower::flower::flower:

Yah so soon yet so far away....been having a few problems may be you gals could help?

It has been a pain really just adding up to my worries but am hoping for the best in the past week ave been dealing with a batholin cyst trust me its not something so nice to mention.... iha:cry::cry::cry::cry: but glad it has been sortred for now mybe il just take the gland out:shrug::shrug::shrug:

Am off to the docters tomorrow my for review blood and most importantly check on:baby::baby::baby::baby: development will keep you guys in the know i guess:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope all you strong gals are doing great keep us posted though:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of us.


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations Armywife! What a gorgeous baby. Glad your birth experience was positive and the fibroids were a non-issue.
Naliaka and lauren, you sound like you're doing okay at the moment which is good to hear.


----------



## RHR

Congrats Army, he's a little cutie. Well done mummy. Glad everything went well in the end.


----------



## naliaka hope

How are all you gals doing:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am back from the doc ,she dint get correct measuments....i was disappointed but kept on telling me that as long as my uterus was growing blah blah 

will also be having growth scan at 34 weeks just to check on :baby::baby::baby:

Ready or not please visit here more often:blush::blush:

my fibroid protrudes to the outside especially when i get the tightening or baby moves and i get a little worried but hope and prayer has kept me going

Hope we get there soon:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## naliaka hope

yes am back after a long...moan ..time (two weeks):haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Checked on :baby::baby: she is doing great:flower::flower::flower: ave never been so hopeful iguess some stress levels have reduced:blush::blush: measuring ok.

>>>but breech ave to check have a scan at 36 week either way am still a section ,ember so i need not worry thats what the doctor told me...alot about myself:dohh:

How are all you great and strong gals doing? Hope all is well

Ready on not hope you are doing fine:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lauren come back:winkwink::winkwink:

All the other great gals here...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Hi nali honey, so glad things are going well! All is good with me, no exciting news really! Xxx


----------



## readyORnot

Hi again Naliaka

I'm okay, not much to report until my next scan next week! Glad you haven't too much to worry about!
Do you have a date yet for your C-section?


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,
So last night I was having contractions about 6 mins apart for 45 mins...and they were more uncomfortable than the usual BH. So I had 3 glasses of water, walked around a bit, and got them to stop...and today is ok. I'm wondering if this maybe was caused by the roid? because i had most of the pain on my left side where I think the roid is. Anyone experience that this early on? (28 weeks)

Thanks!!


----------



## readyORnot

I've been having full-blown contractions since 20 weeks. Been in hospital twice. Pain killers taken consistently for several days tends to calm it down so that I'm just getting mild or partial contractions rather than strong painful ones 5-10 minutes apart. But every week or so it starts up again so I'm being monitored just in case it gets bad again. They think it is the fibroids causing mine and also I have noticed that stress is a trigger for me.


----------



## lauren10

Oh wow...and it's not dilating you at all? I heard roids can cause early contractions...so maybe that is what it was for me too. I'll have to keep a close eye on it. Are they worried about premature labor? were you instructed to take it easy/stay home?


----------



## readyORnot

at first they didn't even believe me that i was having contractions until they saw it for themselves on the tocograph machine. They were really unsupportive so i did my own research online. But ultimately dehydration and overdoing it are triggers so rest and getting enough fluids are my key goals, and taking it slowly.
There were some cervical changes the first time they admitted me but nothing since. They check at each scan which is every 4 weeks.


----------



## naliaka hope

lauren10 said:


> Hi girls,
> So last night I was having contractions about 6 mins apart for 45 mins...and they were more uncomfortable than the usual BH. So I had 3 glasses of water, walked around a bit, and got them to stop...and today is ok. I'm wondering if this maybe was caused by the roid? because i had most of the pain on my left side where I think the roid is. Anyone experience that this early on? (28 weeks)
> 
> Thanks!!

Hey gals hoping all of you here are dong great:happydance::flower::flower:

Am back after a long break ...mentionning about contractions i had just gone to the docters for the 34 week check and they started from nowhere:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I was so scared that i thought i was going straight into labour:cry::cry::cry:
The doctor/consultant ob/gyn was there with me she was trying to measure at what rate i was having them then she prescribed some medication for to stop them and was put on complete bed rest:dohh::dohh::dohh:

It hasnt been easy i guess she said the fibroid is suspect but also UTIs could end up causing contractions so was also put on anti biotics just incase something was wrong down there:blush::blush:

I still have the mild ones,am also told that she wouldnt want me to go past 37 weeks given the history i lost my( first gal )
So at the 35 week had a scan the baby is doing fine its only the contraction but am also booked in hospital :blush::blush:

I may have her sooner than later ave been told to have a fetal movement monitor once theres decresed movement i should go right in ...so i do not have an exact date for the section but probably from the 7th of May ...I will keep you gals updated ....when am not in alot f discomfort:thumbup:


All the best to us all...you are great inspiration to so many who read and are not members of this group keep up ..keep on...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## naliaka hope

readyORnot said:


> Hi again Naliaka
> 
> I'm okay, not much to report until my next scan next week! Glad you haven't too much to worry about!
> Do you have a date yet for your C-section?

I hope the contractions are not that bad...mine have been out of order:wacko::wacko::wacko:

I dont have a date yet its just watching and waiting to see but it must be before/on 38 weeks:cloud9:


----------



## readyORnot

naliaka hope said:


> readyORnot said:
> 
> 
> Hi again Naliaka
> 
> I'm okay, not much to report until my next scan next week! Glad you haven't too much to worry about!
> Do you have a date yet for your C-section?
> 
> I hope the contractions are not that bad...mine have been out of order:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I dont have a date yet its just watching and waiting to see but it must be before/on 38 weeks:cloud9:Click to expand...

Hiya

normally I only get 2 or 3 STRONG contractions per hour, sometimes even less, which I can just about cope with (I don't bother counting the mild ones).

But on Tuesday evening I had a fight with my mum and since then I've been having between 12 and 15 strong painful contractions per hour (they've been 5 minutes apart at most) - I actually wrote down the time of each one all day at work on Thursday - and normally when they come this frequently 3 or 4 doses of painkillers puts a stop to it but not this time. They finally eased up at around 1am this morning and now they're only coming every 15-30 minutes but my entire abdomen is so sore from contracting non-stop for 4 days that even the touch of light cotton clothing causes me immense pain. I was going to go to the midwifery triage but I'm now so afraid of not being taken seriously that I just couldn't muster up the courage. And now that they're not so frequent, there's no point as I'm sure they just won't believe me. I wish there was an irritable uterus support group in this country.

I'm so happy for you that they take yours seriously hon, you're very fortunate. Where are you based? And I'm glad they're looking after you so well. Could be only a few days until you meet your beautiful baby!


----------



## naliaka hope

readyORnot said:


> naliaka hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyORnot said:
> 
> 
> Hi again Naliaka
> 
> I'm okay, not much to report until my next scan next week! Glad you haven't too much to worry about!
> Do you have a date yet for your C-section?
> 
> I hope the contractions are not that bad...mine have been out of order:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I dont have a date yet its just watching and waiting to see but it must be before/on 38 weeks:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya
> 
> normally I only get 2 or 3 STRONG contractions per hour, sometimes even less, which I can just about cope with (I don't bother counting the mild ones).
> 
> But on Tuesday evening I had a fight with my mum and since then I've been having between 12 and 15 strong painful contractions per hour (they've been 5 minutes apart at most) - I actually wrote down the time of each one all day at work on Thursday - and normally when they come this frequently 3 or 4 doses of painkillers puts a stop to it but not this time. They finally eased up at around 1am this morning and now they're only coming every 15-30 minutes but my entire abdomen is so sore from contracting non-stop for 4 days that even the touch of light cotton clothing causes me immense pain. I was going to go to the midwifery triage but I'm now so afraid of not being taken seriously that I just couldn't muster up the courage. And now that they're not so frequent, there's no point as I'm sure they just won't believe me. I wish there was an irritable uterus support group in this country.
> 
> I'm so happy for you that they take yours seriously hon, you're very fortunate. Where are you based? And I'm glad they're looking after you so well. Could be only a few days until you meet your beautiful baby!Click to expand...

I hope that you are not in so much pain dear...have you got something prescribed for the contractions pain killers dont work:shrug::shrug::shrug: on the uterus:wacko::wacko: i get so annoyed when you are darnm seroius and someone doesnt take you seriously..my doctor prescribed ventolin tab 4mg that i have been taking 2 tabs after every 8 hours..

You asked about where am bases am in a beautiful country called Kenya,in its capital called Nairobi if you google it youl find it on the map its in Africa thus why we have very different time zones:haha::haha::haha:

Now am watching movement of the baby and am getting paranoid because she told me when change i go in to have my section ,,,am getting scared now
will let you know what next am going for a nother check up tomorrow il be 36 weeks:flower::flower::flower: I thank God this far i have come ..
I hope everything works out great keep me in the loope:hug::hug::hug:

Lauren what is going on:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

you gals are getting so close to your due dates!! exciting!!! i wish you all the best!!!!!
sorry i havent been around much. LO keeps me very busy and DH wants to start trying for his baby brother now!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## naliaka hope

Hey gals had my baby via emergency section after contraction being too much will update with the story


----------



## ArmyWife1984

naliaka hope said:


> Hey gals had my baby via emergency section after contraction being too much will update with the story

Hope everything is ok with you and lo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Hi Nali, how is everything going? I hope you and your baby are doing well!! 

Ready...sorry about your painful contractions...you should get checked when that happens...do you feel any pressure? People piss me off...you can't let them get to you, your health comes first!!!


----------



## readyORnot

Thanks Lauren! How's the baby Naliaka?


----------



## naliaka hope

hey gals tell you motherhood isnt easy but very full filling just got a few minutes but promised to update you on what happened


I had gone to hospital for the 36 week check up,the evening before i had such bad contractions that the doctor had told me to keep an eye on the baby movement so when i went in on the 30th April she asked me about the movement i thot that they had got generaly sluggish in the night,she monitored the heart rate and told its fine then she did a quick ultrasound at her office the she dropped the bomb shell ,,il have to get this baby out tomorrow...

iwas given another round of steroid injections t 8hrs interval and finally booked in for the section on the following day thus 1st may at around 10am

I finally got in the operation theatre at around one the rest i cant really remember but i was under full anesthesia cos i wad having contractions also the doctor wanted to have a look at the roid,,she told me she couldnt remove it cos its quite big 10cm by 10cm and would have coused alot of bleeding,,

I stayed in hospitall for 3 days discharged on the 4thday ..the section is healing well am having the two week appointment with my doctor to check on it tomorrow.

I do not know how to post pictures i have a few in my computer my be il try later

Cheers gals will pop in when i can


----------



## lauren10

Hi Nali, do glad everything turned out well, try to get us pictures!

Army how's the baby making coming??? Lol

All is good here, getting nice and uncomfortable!! Ready how are you feeling?


----------



## readyORnot

thanks for the update Naliaka, hope you manage to post some pics soon!

Hi Lauren, glad all's well your end. I'm not too bad, my fibroids haven't grown at all in my last 3 scans and don't appear to be blocking baby's exit route so hopefully I'll have the nice peaceful hypnobirth I'm dreaming about!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks for the update Naliaka!! Im glad to hear that you and LO are doing well.

Lauren: Baby making ...lol its been very interesting to say the least! We made attempts to start TTC but it was soooooo painful. I didnt realize that would happen. But it is now starting to get better. The only thing is I am exclusively Bf'ing and I am not ovulating since I havent had a period yet. So I plan on starting to wean once LO turns 6months in Sept.

I'm so excited for you and Ready!! I can't wait to hear both of your L & D stories and see the pics!


----------



## naliaka hope

Thanx all you great gals i always know i have a family here:flower::flower::flower:
Lo is doing great:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Army wife already trying for number two:haha::haha::haha: i dont have that option soon cause of the section:dohh::dohh:

Lauren how are you doing?

Ready ...all is set for you both you gals are lucky to be having a viginal birth

Tried posting but failed...will try again

Cheers gals:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

from my journal:
Around midnight my contractions started to get a bit more painful than usual- actually the pain was all concentrated in one fibroid.

The contractions were 8 minutes apart and I happened to be on skype with my hubby, who refused to put the call down.

I had to go to the toilet 4 times and evacuate my bowels each time (sorry for TMI) and by 3am the contractions were more intense and 3 minutes apart.

By 6am the contractions were back to back and I had also thrown up and at 6:45 I lost my plug and finally started to believe I might be in labour.

My hubby said I should go to the hospital but I was afraid of being too early and getting sent home, or that my labour would go on for more than 4 hours and I'd end up with a C-section. So I did nothing.

My mum came downstairs around 7:30 and saw me on all fours whincing a little and asked if I needed an ambulance. I said no but she went upstairs to change. She came back around 8:00 and I said I needed the loo. She said not to go to the loo because she didn't want her grandchild born in the toilet bowl. She dragged me off the loo but I only got as far as the bathroom door as I needed to push.

I knelt down in a sort of squat and my mum dialled 999. While she was on the phone to 999 she was asked to examine me (remember she trained as a midwife many moons ago) and said she could see the water sac. Suddenly it burst all over her and the floor. 5 minutes later the paramedics walked in and 30 seconds later my little boy was born at 8:30am! Placenta followed 3 minutes later.

We were transferred to hospital because I was bleeding (all under control now) and they're keeping us in because baby's only 5lb 4oz.

That's all from me for now! Will post a pic in due course.


----------



## lauren10

hoooooooooooooly crap Ready!!!!!! firstly, congratulations!!!!! your DS is doing good?? How many weeks were you? 

I'm glad everything turned out ok! What's his name? Can't wait to see pictures! 


i'm still holding steady over here! a little bit of dilation and she's engaged, so just a waiting game. I can feel that her head has pushed the roid to the side, just like last time, so I'm sure all will be good :) 

Nali glad to hear your little one is doing great too! 

I'm next I guess!? :)


----------



## readyORnot

lauren10 said:


> hoooooooooooooly crap Ready!!!!!! firstly, congratulations!!!!! your DS is doing good?? How many weeks were you?
> 
> I'm glad everything turned out ok! What's his name? Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> 
> i'm still holding steady over here! a little bit of dilation and she's engaged, so just a waiting game. I can feel that her head has pushed the roid to the side, just like last time, so I'm sure all will be good :)
> 
> Nali glad to hear your little one is doing great too!
> 
> I'm next I guess!? :)


Lauren, any update?

My gorgeous little boy is doing just fine, born at 37+2. He still doesn't have a name and my mum's getting impatient about that...


----------



## readyORnot

not his best side but it'll do!
 



Attached Files:







babypic1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow ready! Congrats!! What a story! No drugs or anything! You are one tough momma!
Do you have any other children.? 
Lauren i know you do. 
I was just wondering. Me and dh are having tough times with lo. Some wks are better than others. Since he hit 3 months or so he has been super fussy. Now we are contemplating even having a 2nd child because of how stressed out we are at the moment.
just wondering if you guys have any experience/thoughts on this. Im hoping once he hits 6mos. Or so things will get better. When do babies become less fussy and more happy? Thanks guys!


----------



## lauren10

sooooo cute Ready!!! xoxox

Army, I have a lot of thoughts on that!!! from the start i was never one of those moms that felt this crazy bond right away, and I struggled with the adjustment a lot. I loved her of course, but I wasn't loving being a mom at first. It was a good 4-6 months before we really started enjoying her, because that's around when they start giving back! You'll get smiles and laughs, and see them start to learn and respond more to everything around them. I found that my DD was SO frustrated and I couldnt figure out why....until she started crawling...she was so happy! It was like her little brain was ahead of what her body would do for her, and she'd get SO mad. That's still her personality. lol. It absolutely gets better and my feelings about a second child totally have changed over time. I am infatuated with her now. She's fun to hang out with...even with her terrible twos tantrums...I really enjoy it! (Still not a stay at home mom though, can't handle it!)

Don't even have the conversation yet about a 2nd until you get to the 4-6 month mark and start enjoying things more. That's just my experience, but I have a few other great friends that are the same as me...so I don't feel so badly about feeling that way. Some people just aren't infant people! I really never was. 

I hope that helps!

As for me now, I found out yesterday that LO was breech. this morning they did and ECV to turn her and it was successful! it's only a 50% chance of it working, but it worked and we'll just hope she stays there. :) Back to waiting!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thank you sooo much lauren for your input! Thats pretty much how i feel too right now. Right after he was born was so tough i was on an emotional rolllercoaster. I felt like things were getting better at 2 months but now he has entered a very fussy stage and now me and dh are thinking 1 is enough, but i really do want him to have a sibling. I agree with you, i think once he starts being mobile things will get better. There is light at the end of the tunnel and it sounds like im almost through that tunnel! I hope so! Im not one for the infannt stage, i love when they are mobile and can play games and interact more. I am a stay at home mom. So i am pullingg my hair out 24/7.....lol. dont get much of a break
You are so close to the end! Im excited to hear your labor story too! Whats your plan on juggling the 2? Maybe ill have another baby when he his old enough to help out.


----------



## lauren10

I hear ya!! I stayed home for a whole year and it was way too much for me. I'm doing 6 months this time and my husband is taking 3 months after that. My DD loves daycare so it makes things a lot easier! Hang in there, it will be very soon that things start changing so rapidly! I can't believe our girl is almost 2, I'll be sad for her to grow up too fast!


----------



## lauren10

Still waiting!! The roid is pushed to the side like it was with my daughter when her head engaged, so that's a good sign! Hope everyone is well. :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Excited for you Lauren!!! I cant wait to hear how it goes!! :hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Are you still pregnant Lauren?!? I'm excited to hear your labor story and see a picture of your LO!


----------



## lauren10

Sigh... still pregnant!! I see the OB tomorrow so we'll see what's up. He said he'd induce me by Thursday anyway. Not too much longer! :)


----------



## readyORnot

she's obviously way too cozy in there...


----------



## lauren10

Had Ryan Emily yesterday after only 3 hours of labor start to finish!! 7 lbs 14 oz and doing great! :)


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations Lauren!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

congrats!!!!!! i know you must be super busy right now!!!!!!!!!! Rest up momma!

did you end up being induced or how did the labor begin for you? love to hear the details :)
No rush though! I know how hard it is finding time to come on here and type sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

howdy girls!

Here's how my labor went: 
So I went in for a biophysical profile just because I was overdue, then right after went to see the OB at my weekly appt. The US showed my fluid to be borderline low - which he said was no emergency but he was on-call at the hospital that night, so we might as well start induction! He met us in the hospital in an hour from that time. He gave me a half dose of the cervical gel to get me going (at 1pm) and HOLY CRAP!! By 1:30 I was in full blown labor and contractions were painful and almost constant. They slowed down to be 1-2 minutes apart, but after an hour of that I was ready for the epidural! So I got the epidural at 2:30. My water broke at 3:30, and the baby was here at 4:27! It was crazy fast. She was coming out before I even started pushing, then once I started pushing - I think it was only a few pushes and she popped out!! 

I had a minor tear which isn't so bad considering I had a huge episiotomy last time, 4 stitches, and went home from the hospital the next afternoon. 

She's a super breastfeeder and good sleeper, so things are going pretty well! :) My DH is home until August 7th, so after that I'll have the 2 munchkins to deal with...which I'm kind of worried about, but everyone does it, right?! I'm sure I'll survive!

How are you guys all doing?


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations lauren! How big was she? Any pics?


----------



## lauren10

oh yeah... :)

She was 7 lbs 14 oz, 19 and 3/4 inches!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0887.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0877.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## readyORnot

so cute!

my baby Angelo weighed 7lb 13oz two days ago at 5 weeks!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lauren10 said:


> howdy girls!
> 
> Here's how my labor went:
> So I went in for a biophysical profile just because I was overdue, then right after went to see the OB at my weekly appt. The US showed my fluid to be borderline low - which he said was no emergency but he was on-call at the hospital that night, so we might as well start induction! He met us in the hospital in an hour from that time. He gave me a half dose of the cervical gel to get me going (at 1pm) and HOLY CRAP!! By 1:30 I was in full blown labor and contractions were painful and almost constant. They slowed down to be 1-2 minutes apart, but after an hour of that I was ready for the epidural! So I got the epidural at 2:30. My water broke at 3:30, and the baby was here at 4:27! It was crazy fast. She was coming out before I even started pushing, then once I started pushing - I think it was only a few pushes and she popped out!!
> 
> I had a minor tear which isn't so bad considering I had a huge episiotomy last time, 4 stitches, and went home from the hospital the next afternoon.
> 
> She's a super breastfeeder and good sleeper, so things are going pretty well! :) My DH is home until August 7th, so after that I'll have the 2 munchkins to deal with...which I'm kind of worried about, but everyone does it, right?! I'm sure I'll survive!
> 
> How are you guys all doing?

Wow! Sounds like it went pretty well from beginning to end. I can't say I know how to deal with 2 munchkins but hopefully your older daughter will be your lil helper. 
Do you have family near by? It always nice to have family come and help out every now and then.

We are doing well. We were all co sleeping and just transitioned him into his crib which has been a lifesaver! It gives me time for myself now. Before he would always need me to stay laying next to him.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Awww....She looks so adorable!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks! We don't have family close by which sucks, but we'll manage! We have a great sitter!


----------



## char63

HI, Hope you are all well, It was a godsend finding this thread and reading all your experiences. I am 12 weeks preg and knew about 2 years ago that I had a few fibroids from when I was scanned for suspected gall bladder stones. So at my 12 week scan the tech said that I have a fibroid that is close to the cervix and its 5.2x5.5x4.7 intramural. He said worse case scenario I would have to have a cesarean. Im hoping I wont need the cesarean as my sons school is a 15 min drive away and have noone to take him to school if I cant drive. My oh is self-employed so he will take a week off work, but cant afford for him to take any extra time off, so im a bit stressed about it!!


----------



## naliaka hope

whaaat a blessing to all you gals that have had your bundles of joy am so so so happy for all infact am cheering:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry for getting so lost here dint have internet since was on leave but am back with a vegence!

I missed all you gals you are great familly:flower::flower::flower::flower:

On the other hand Neema is now three months old and doing great couldnt post photos dont know how could i have some help on how to please?

Will be back to got thru' all the stories but the photographs ave seen you gals have beautiful babies dspite the fear we went thru with the roids nonsense....mine is still intact my doc recommended so drugs to reduce it though they cause temporary menopause she said i shouldnt have a problem getting my system back so waitng till six months coz am breastfeeding an d suppplimenting with formula while on duty..


----------



## naliaka hope

Congrats lauren 10 and ready or nor you guys are just owesome:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

naliaka hope said:


> whaaat a blessing to all you gals that have had your bundles of joy am so so so happy for all infact am cheering:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry for getting so lost here dint have internet since was on leave but am back with a vegence!
> 
> I missed all you gals you are great familly:flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> On the other hand Neema is now three months old and doing great couldnt post photos dont know how could i have some help on how to please?
> 
> Will be back to got thru' all the stories but the photographs ave seen you gals have beautiful babies dspite the fear we went thru with the roids nonsense....mine is still intact my doc recommended so drugs to reduce it though they cause temporary menopause she said i shouldnt have a problem getting my system back so waitng till six months coz am breastfeeding an d suppplimenting with formula while on duty..

Glad to hear things are going good Naliaka! As for how to post pics, There should be a button next to where you submit your posting, it says "Go Advanced" once you click that, there is a paper clip icon for attachments. If you click on that it, it lets you browse on your computer to attach photos. Hope that helps! would love to see pics!!!!! :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

char63 said:


> HI, Hope you are all well, It was a godsend finding this thread and reading all your experiences. I am 12 weeks preg and knew about 2 years ago that I had a few fibroids from when I was scanned for suspected gall bladder stones. So at my 12 week scan the tech said that I have a fibroid that is close to the cervix and its 5.2x5.5x4.7 intramural. He said worse case scenario I would have to have a cesarean. Im hoping I wont need the cesarean as my sons school is a 15 min drive away and have noone to take him to school if I cant drive. My oh is self-employed so he will take a week off work, but cant afford for him to take any extra time off, so im a bit stressed about it!!

Welcome! :flower: I am not sure about what intramural roids are but I had about 5-6 fibroids all subserosal, which basically means they are on the outside of the uterus. I was told the same thing too, worst case scenario would be cesarean. But I ended up delivering vaginally. 
Did you have fibroids with your first?


----------



## readyORnot

Hi *Char36*
Sorry to hear you have fibroids, but I'm really glad you found this thread!

I hope you get the vaginal delivery you'd like. Please try not to worry too much.

*Naliaka*, can't wait to see pics!

asfor me, probably sounds a bit soon to be worrying about this but I'm concerned about my ability to conceive another child given that at least 4 of my fibroids are submucosal (those are the ones that interfere with implantation). Oh well, we'll just have to see. We'll be ttc again in about 4-5 months.

About location of fibroids (from wikipedia)


Intramural fibroids are located within the wall of the uterus and are the most common type; unless large, they may be asymptomatic. Intramural fibroids begin as small nodules in the muscular wall of the uterus. With time, intramural fibroids may expand inwards, causing distortion and elongation of the uterine cavity.
Subserosal fibroids are located underneath the mucosal (peritoneal) surface of the uterus and can become very large. They can also grow out in a papillary manner to become pedunculated fibroids. These pedunculated growths can actually detach from the uterus to become a parasitic leiomyoma.
Submucosal fibroids are located in the muscle beneath the endometrium of the uterus and distort the uterine cavity; even small lesion in this location may lead to bleeding and infertility. A pedunculated lesion within the cavity is termed an intracavitary fibroid and can be passed through the cervix.
Cervical fibroids are located in the wall of the cervix (neck of the uterus). Rarely fibroids are found in the supporting structures (round ligament, broad ligament, or uterosacral ligament) of the uterus that also contain smooth muscle tissue.


----------



## char63

ArmyWife1984 said:


> char63 said:
> 
> 
> HI, Hope you are all well, It was a godsend finding this thread and reading all your experiences. I am 12 weeks preg and knew about 2 years ago that I had a few fibroids from when I was scanned for suspected gall bladder stones. So at my 12 week scan the tech said that I have a fibroid that is close to the cervix and its 5.2x5.5x4.7 intramural. He said worse case scenario I would have to have a cesarean. Im hoping I wont need the cesarean as my sons school is a 15 min drive away and have noone to take him to school if I cant drive. My oh is self-employed so he will take a week off work, but cant afford for him to take any extra time off, so im a bit stressed about it!!
> 
> Welcome! :flower: I am not sure about what intramural roids are but I had about 5-6 fibroids all subserosal, which basically means they are on the outside of the uterus. I was told the same thing too, worst case scenario would be cesarean. But I ended up delivering vaginally.
> Did you have fibroids with your first?Click to expand...

Hiya,
As far as I know I didnt have them when I had my son 6 years ago.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hello everybody! how's everyone doing? 
lauren : how is it juggling the 2 munchkins now? :) Easier or harder than you thought?


----------



## lauren10

hi girls! having 2 is just really busy more so than hard. Ryan is a great breastfeeder so that's making it easier for sure. The one thing I don't do is go out with both of them unless my 2 year old is strapped in to the double stroller. She's nuts and runs off on me! 

ready...Angelo is soooo cute! love your avatar. let's see more pics girls! 

Here's one of Ryan on her baptism day. :) 

Char welcome to the group! I'm sure everything will go well for you :)
 



Attached Files:







ryanbap.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 1


----------



## readyORnot

Lauren, she's gorgeous!:cloud9:

Here's a couple of recent pictures of Angelo


This is in his doorframe bouncer thingy



This is just him staying still (a very rare event)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

readyORnot said:


> Lauren, she's gorgeous!:cloud9:
> 
> Here's a couple of recent pictures of Angelo
> 
> 
> This is in his doorframe bouncer thingy
> 
> View attachment 481311
> 
> 
> This is just him staying still (a very rare event)
> View attachment 481313

sooo cute!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

here's baby stephen eating some prunes :baby: lol he was still learning how to feed from a spoon when i took the picture :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0903bb.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## readyORnot

awww bless!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi ladies!! How is everyone doing?!?

Well I am currently in my 2ww hoping #2 is here!! Feeling all the same things I did with LO.

I know it will be a crazy house if I am preggers, but I think I'd rather knock out the last baby asap since we only want 2.
It'd be nice to have the newborn stage out of the way sooner rather than later lol.


----------



## readyORnot

when will you test?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Well my period is due on the 4th-5th, so I will probably test this weekend.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

i THINK I GOT a BFP! af was due today and didn't arrive so I tested and got a very very very very very faint line!! I plan on retesting tomorrow morning!


----------



## readyORnot

ArmyWife1984 said:


> i THINK I GOT a BFP! af was due today and didn't arrive so I tested and got a very very very very very faint line!! I plan on retesting tomorrow morning!

:shock:

:happydance:congratulations! We start ttc #2 in 3 weeks.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

readyORnot said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> i THINK I GOT a BFP! af was due today and didn't arrive so I tested and got a very very very very very faint line!! I plan on retesting tomorrow morning!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> :happydance:congratulations! We start ttc #2 in 3 weeks.Click to expand...

OH WOW! If you get pregnant right away, your kids will be very close in age too!
This was our first month that we started NTNP! Before this, I was Bfing so I wasn't able to get preg.
I am surprised how quick it took considering our first took 15months of actively Trying!

I am nervous on how I am going to juggle being pregnant and running after LO and also how to juggle the 2 once LO arrives!

FX for you readyornot! :dust:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Well , not sure what is going on :cry: 
I started having bad cramps on my right side so I went to the ER and I started bleeding, (only when I wiped) :cry: 
They did a transvaginal ultrasound at 5wks and couldnt find sac. They said my fibroids were large and it was early yet.
So they are gonna see if my hcg doubles over the next few days.

They aren't sure if i am miscarrying or not.:cry:
When I left the er on monday my cramping stopped and bleeding stopped too.

But this morning when I woke up i got intense cramping again :( no bleeding though.

Could my fibroids be causing all these problems so early?? I didnt have problems with DS until I hit 14weeks.


----------



## readyORnot

oh hon I hope everything is okay and your hcg rises


----------



## ArmyWife1984

It was/is a miscarriage. Not sure what to expect. I have never had one before.
I would of been 6wks today. :cry:
I plan on ttc as soon as I am able to again.


----------



## lauren10

Oh Army I'm so sorry honey :( I also miscarried after DD1, it's so hard but time does heal. Let me know if I can help in any way! I got pregnant again very soon after my loss. Xoxox


----------



## readyORnot

Armywife I'm so, so sorry:hugs:

I can't begin to imagine how you feel. I had a loss 13 years ago.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Well after my m/c bleeding stopped. I started using Opks and got a pos cd 22. We bd a few times and today 12dpo :bfp::happydance:

I cant believe this, I am so happy. Didnt even have af yet since m/c.

Really hope this is a sticky!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1180.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations! I hope you get a sticky this time:hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Congrats army!!!!!!!!! So happy for you. I got preg on the first try after mine too and it was good luck :)


----------



## KLA85

Hi Everyone! Armywife1984 directed me here! Was diagnosed with a fibroid this morning (38mm) after 2 days moderate brown spotting. Its so good to know that there are so many other women out there with the same thing!!


----------



## readyORnot

:hi:


----------



## KLA85

I have a question for everyone... I have been spotting brown since Tuesday and although the spotting has lightened abit, its still there. The doctor has put me on bedrest, but I'm not sure what to do about work. I don't have a job that I can take off a bunch of time very easily... It was extremely hard to get the week and the weekend off because there is only one other person who can cover for me and she's now worked 3 weeks solid (I do on call so she's worked 3 weeks 24/7). ANyway, my question is, did anyone else get put on bedrest when they had a bit of spotting or did you guys keep going to work normally?
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## readyORnot

I wasn't working at the time so I just put myself on bedrest! But I was volunteering 3 times a week and still went in most days and just tried not to do anything too strenuous. Also, drink PLENTY.
Sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

How is everyone doing? My roids haven't caused any pain whatsoever this pregnancy! First pregnancy must of helped clear some out when i had the intense pain.

Ready will you be trying for another?


----------



## readyORnot

not long now Armywife! Glad to hear the fibroids aren't a nuisance this time!

We've been trying for #2 since Angelo was 5 months old but so far nothing! And now my hubby and I are apart until who-knows-when so I guess I'm going to have to be patient but it's very hard.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

:hugs: that stinks. was your first easy to conceive?


----------



## readyORnot

we were very lucky with Angelo, we conceived him after only a few months of trying! But I'm wondering if the new fibroids I acquired during my pregnancy might be hindering my chances of conceiving #2.
I was getting down about it but actually I've decided to stay positive as I just have a feeling that the next time my husband is here we're going to conceive our second... to be fair we've only had 7 cycles with any real shot of conceiving as we've been apart the rest of the time, which statistically isn't that bad (although a lot of people I follow on here seem to be conceiving their second much more easily...)

How are you doing?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Me and dh were apart too while ttc our first. When he returned, i got preg the very next cycle. i'm glad it happened when it did because if it was a yr before that he would have left me and baby for 4 months for the army. Somtimes i think it was meant to happen then. 

it's good you're staying positive about it. And i'm sure once you reallly start trying , it'll happen quick. They say once your body has been preg. Before it just knows what to do.

I've been tired alot lately. I feel so winded just walking room to room. I also have been getting more and more nervous the closer it gets to the end. Just scared on how stressful and sleep deprived it's gonna be for awhile :wacko:


----------



## readyORnot

Armywife, wondering if you're still around and how you're doing! Two under 2 can't be easy!

I just got a BFP this morning, I'm 4 weeks pregnant and praying for a sticky baby!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi ready :wave: yahhhh!!!!!! :wohoo: big congrats! Lots of super sticky vibes your way!!!!!! When's your due date?! How old will your first be when number 2 arrives?

2 under 2 is actually going really well!! I thought it would be much harder! The newborn who is now almost 2 months old sleeps sooo much. And he sleeps from 2am to 11am currently so I get some sleep every night until Stephen wakes up at 8am.
There are those times where they are both crying and I feel stressed but overall it's going good!


----------



## readyORnot

Angelo will be exactly two! This baby has exactly the same original due date that Angelo had!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow!!!! What a coincidence!!!! So they will have bdays around the same time!
Me and my brother share the exact same birth date but 2yrs apart!

Are you hoping for a boy or girl? Any names picked out?? :)


----------



## readyORnot

It's an amazing coincidence! Also, my husband has a brother and sister who share a birthday 2 years apart!

At the moment I have no preference boy or girl, although I guess it would be nice to have one of each.

Names is going to be a nightmare! Last time around DH and I fought about it and we were still fighting about it at the registry place...


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Good luck with names!!! Lol dh and I also struggle with this as well. He got his way,usually does lol


----------

